# Mar megint?



## Balyusz47 (2005 Május 12)

Vasarnap a deli orakban egy ismeretlen egyenruhat viselo tarsasag a 21es buszjaraton utazott.Az egyik tag elo huzta a szamurajkardjat es a mellette ulu 15 eves kisfiut keresztbe fel nyarsalta.A kisfiu bune,hogy ra csodalkozott az egyik egyenruhasra.A roma gyerek et eletveszejes alapotba vittek a korhazba.A tarsasag mint aki jolvegezte dolgat leszalt es elment.A busz utasai kozul senki nem segitett.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by Balyusz47_@May 12 2005, 08:18 AM
> *A heten a deli orakban egy ismeretlen egyenruhat viselo tarsasag a 7c buszjaraton utazott.Az egyik tag elo huzta a szamurajkardjat es a mellette ulu 9 eves kisfiut keresztbe fel nyarsalta.A kisfiu bune,hogy ra csodalkozott az egyik egyenruhasra.A roma gyerek et eletveszejes alapotba vittek a korhazba.A tarsasag mint aki jolvegezte dolgat leszalt es elment.A busz utasai kozul senki nem segitett.
> [post=193916]Quoted post[/post]​*



... es ebben nem csupan az verlazito, hogy az emberek felnek es kozombosek, hanem az, hogy megint egy GYEREK :rossz


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 12)

A felreertesek elkerulese vegett mar az elejen mondom, hogy elitelem a tettet, de...

azon azert el kene gondolkodni, hogy miert is tehettek ezt azok a fiatalok. Csak azert, mert a srac roma volt? Nem hiszem, akkor a mellette allo csaladtagjat is leszurtak volna. Vajon mit kovetett el a srac, amivel igy magara haragitotta a fiataloat. Ezt vajon miert nem kerdezi senki?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 12 2005, 03:20 AM
> *A felreertesek elkerulese vegett mar az elejen mondom, hogy elitelem a tettet, de...
> 
> azon azert el kene gondolkodni, hogy miert is tehettek ezt azok a fiatalok. Csak azert, mert a srac roma volt? Nem hiszem, akkor a mellette allo csaladtagjat is leszurtak volna. Vajon mit kovetett el a srac, amivel igy magara haragitotta a fiataloat. Ezt vajon miert nem kerdezi senki?
> [post=193923]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hát ez na haragudj egy marhaság. Én is szoktam olyan rohadt ideges lenni egy két bunkó miatt akivel összetalálkozom az életben - és hiába érzem a késztetést mégsem fojtom meg őket puszta kézzel.
Ráadásul ha jól tudom még csak nem is igen szólalt meg az a szerencsétlen fickó csak hátranézett és amikor megkérdezték mia baj azt mondta semmi...majd pedig leszúrták.
Rengeteg suttyó állat van már akik direkt keresik az ilyen szitukat bőrszín és akármilyen hovatartozástól függetlenül!!!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

gondolkodtam mit tud elkovetni a buszon egy 9 eves gyerek amiert majdnem kivegzik ... hm .... semmit !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+May 12 2005, 09:34 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ May 12 2005, 09:34 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Kika_@May 12 2005, 03:20 AM
> *A felreertesek elkerulese vegett mar az elejen mondom, hogy elitelem a tettet, de...
> 
> azon azert el kene gondolkodni, hogy miert is tehettek ezt azok a fiatalok. Csak azert, mert a srac roma volt? Nem hiszem, akkor a mellette allo csaladtagjat is leszurtak volna. Vajon mit kovetett el a srac, amivel igy magara haragitotta a fiataloat. Ezt vajon miert nem kerdezi senki?
> [post=193923]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hát ez na haragudj egy marhaság. Én is szoktam olyan rohadt ideges lenni egy két bunkó miatt akivel összetalálkozom az életben - és hiába érzem a késztetést mégsem fojtom meg őket puszta kézzel.
Ráadásul ha jól tudom még csak nem is igen szólalt meg az a szerencsétlen fickó csak hátranézett és amikor megkérdezték mia baj azt mondta semmi...majd pedig leszúrták.
Rengeteg suttyó állat van már akik direkt keresik az ilyen szitukat bőrszín és akármilyen hovatartozástól függetlenül!!!
[post=193924]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Azzal kezdtem, hogy elitelem, de ugye a dolgokat ok-okozati osszefugesben celszeru vizsgalni, kulonben konnyen tevutra tevedhetunk. Azert mert csak ott van nem fogjak leszurni. Meg csak az egyik fel verziojat ismerjuk, es ez szerintem felrevezeto arrol nem is beszelve, hogy a media meg szereti kelteni a hangulatot, gyartani a hireket, hiszen ok ebbol elnek...


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 12 2005, 09:43 AM
> *gondolkodtam mit tud elkovetni a buszon egy 9 eves gyerek amiert majdnem kivegzik ... hm .... semmit !!!!!!!!!
> [post=193925]Quoted post[/post]​*


Nem, 9, hanem 15, es barmennyire is szornyen hangzik ezek a mai "gyerekek", vagy legalabbis kozuluk sokan mar korant sem olyan artatlanok, mint ahogy ezt ti elkepzelitek. En dolgoztam iskolaban, raadasul olyanban, ahova az elit jaratta a csemetejet. Ott is volt a droguzertol kezdve tolvajig minden... en voltam az egyetlen, aki kiakadt azon, hogy mit keres egy tu a klaviaturan a tanteremben :wacko: ez mindenki masnak normalis volt... Arrol, hogy sok esetben milyen bunkok tudnak lenni mar jobb nem is beszelni

Sorry, de attol, hogy valaki fiatal meg nem artatlan...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 12)

Én egyetlen egy olyan okot nem tudok ami kevésbé tenné bűnössé azt az embert aki egy másikat karddal leszúr, függetlenül a kétségtelen szenzációra éhes bulvártól. Azért mondtam hogy isten az atyám pl. leginkább a tökhülye kamaszok a legidegesítőbbek számomra is és valóban néha kiosztanék néhány pofont vagy hasonló de valahogy mégsem teszem meg valszeg azért mert minimális szinten sikerült elsajátítani a társas együttélés szabályait....
'Mért hogyha valami durvát szólt be akkor le lehet szúrni vagy mi a túró!!! Ugyebár ahhoz hogy a másik fél meséjét is meghallgassuk ahhoz elő kéne kerülniük, az meg még nem történt meg eddig valamilyen megmagyarázhatatlan okból kifolyólag!!!
(Bocsánat de ezen az ügyön már eleve jól felhúztam magam)


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 12)

tehat nem azt akarom mondani, hogy o a bunos azert, mert leszurtak, csak hogy ok nelkul ritkan szurkalnak... (persze az is igaz, hogy nem tudok elkepzelni olyan okot, amiert barki leszurhatna egy masik emebert)


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 12 2005, 04:21 AM
> *tehat nem azt akarom mondani, hogy o a bunos azert, mert leszurtak, csak hogy ok nelkul ritkan szurkalnak... (persze az is igaz, hogy nem tudok elkepzelni olyan okot, amiert barki leszurhatna egy masik emebert)
> [post=193930]Quoted post[/post]​*


Na látod!!! Én csak ennyit akartam mondani sok szóval.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

en ugyan nem ismerem a tortenetet csak itt olvastam , de annyi megjegyzest had tegyek, hogy a faji eloitelet minden emberbol kivalthat okkal ok nelkul olyan komplexusokat, hogy nem tudja kellokeppen toleralni mar a kornyezetebol jovo esetlegesen nem is banto eszreveteleket .

sajnos a sajat eletemben is volt erre pelda:

a szeptember 11-i terrorcselekmeny utan es azota is rengeteg atrocitas eri az arabokat, holott ok a tulnyomo resze eliteli mind azt ami ott es akkor tortent , sot azt is amit az islam neveben muvelnek
egy kuvaiti baratommal kavezgattunk csendesen salzburgban amikor a szomszed asztalnal folyamatosan el kezdtek megjegyzeseket tenni rank s mivel a baratom ertett nemetul egy ido utan megkerdezte udvariasan, ha minden arab egyforma akkor es elitelik oket akkor miert arab KV-t rendeltek ?
ebbol szovaltas es majdnem tetlegesseg keletkezett, aminek a vege az lett hogy kettonket kertek meg a tavozasra es kozoltek, hogy nagyon szivesen latnak arab vendegeket is kiseroikkel de majd egy par ev mulva .


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 12)

engem az is zavar, hogy megprobalnak mar megint faji eloiteletrol beszelni az ugy kapcsan. Azert mert tortenetesen egy romat szurtak le? Na ne maaaa...

Szerintem ne menjunk bele ebbe nagyon, mert elszabadulnak az indulatok...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 12 2005, 12:01 PM
> *engem az is zavar, hogy megprobalnak mar megint faji eloiteletrol beszelni az ugy kapcsan. Azert mert tortenetesen egy romat szurtak le? Na ne maaaa...
> 
> Szerintem ne menjunk bele ebbe nagyon, mert elszabadulnak az indulatok...
> [post=193933]Quoted post[/post]​*



igazad van  mert az eg kek, a viz nedves es a nok gyonyoruek cool


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 12 2005, 05:01 AM
> *engem az is zavar, hogy megprobalnak mar megint faji eloiteletrol beszelni az ugy kapcsan. Azert mert tortenetesen egy romat szurtak le? Na ne maaaa...
> 
> Szerintem ne menjunk bele ebbe nagyon, mert elszabadulnak az indulatok...
> [post=193933]Quoted post[/post]​*


Szerintem is az ügy lényege nem más mint az emberi sötétség netovábbja, és ugyanez megtörténhetett volna bármelyik nem roma gyerekkel is. Én nem is az ügy "romaságán" háborodtam fel hanem azon hogy ilyen egyáltalán megtörtént és bármi indokra kíváncsi lehetne bárki....


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+May 12 2005, 12:18 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(dialuna @ May 12 2005, 12:18 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Kika_@May 12 2005, 05:01 AM
> *engem az is zavar, hogy megprobalnak mar megint faji eloiteletrol beszelni az ugy kapcsan. Azert mert tortenetesen egy romat szurtak le? Na ne maaaa...
> 
> Szerintem ne menjunk bele ebbe nagyon, mert elszabadulnak az indulatok...
> [post=193933]Quoted post[/post]​*


Szerintem is az ügy lényege nem más mint az emberi sötétség netovábbja, és ugyanez megtörténhetett volna bármelyik nem roma gyerekkel is. Én nem is az ügy "romaságán" háborodtam fel hanem azon hogy ilyen egyáltalán megtörtént és bármi indokra kíváncsi lehetne bárki....
[post=193936]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


szerintem a vilagon a legnagyobb bun a butasag, mert a buta ember mindent elhisz, megcsinal es nem lehet meggyozni mert ismereti nincsenek


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 12)

Na,kellet nekünk a halálbüntetést eltörölni. Nem volt az olyan rossz dolog.

Hát az ilyeneket élve megnyuznám. A szamurájjal,amivel a kisfiut lekaszabolták.

szivar


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 12 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Na,kellet nekünk a halálbüntetést eltörölni. Nem volt az olyan rossz dolog.
> 
> Hát az ilyeneket élve megnyuznám. A szamurájjal,amivel a kisfiut lekaszabolták.
> ...



ne duhongj jullan nem a halabuntetes lenne a megoldas hanem az eletfogytiglani munkatabor ahol romaknak dolgoznanak


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 12)

Hm...én elég forro vérü vagyok sok szempontbol....ez nagyon enyhe büntetés lenne...Szibéria ? Čn mindenkit odaküldenék aki odavalo... :angry:


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 12 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Hm...én elég forro vérü vagyok sok szempontbol....ez nagyon enyhe büntetés lenne...Szibéria ? Čn mindenkit odaküldenék aki odavalo... :angry:
> [post=193978]Quoted post[/post]​*



a forroveruseg nem hatrany foleg svedorszagban es a haloszobaban, de hidd el a halalbuntetes esetenkent enyhe buntetes


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 12)

Na,akkor sporolom magam a háloszobába inkább....


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 12 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Na,akkor sporolom magam a háloszobába inkább....
> [post=193982]Quoted post[/post]​*


 cool


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 12)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 12 2005, 06:11 PM
> *Hm...én elég forro vérü vagyok sok szempontbol....ez nagyon enyhe büntetés lenne...Szibéria ? Čn mindenkit odaküldenék aki odavalo... :angry:
> [post=193978]Quoted post[/post]​*


Az eghajlatkutatok szerint nem kell kuldeni senkit sehova, Sziberia jon el hozzank


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 12)

vegig olvastam... meg mindig abban remenykedek, hogy ez csak egy alhir...


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 13)

mar nem remenykedek, megtalaltam... igaz:
"A jelenleg rendelkezésre álló adatok szerint 2005. május 8-án 14 óra 10 perc körüli időben a Budapest II., Várfok utcában lévő autóbusz végállomásról indulni készülő buszon egy egyelőre ismeretlen, militáris jellegű ruhát viselő hat fős társaság egyik tagja megszúrt egy 15 éves budapesti fiatalembert, akit a mentők életveszélyes sérüléssel kórházba szállítottak. Az eset elkövetése után a támadó és társai a helyszínről gyalog elmenekültek." http://web.b-m.hu/police/index.html


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 13)

A szégyen rossz kifejezés arra ami történt, de ha a Kika féle fejtegetést olvasgatom akkor kétségbe vagyok esve és nem is tartom véletlennek, hogy a mai Magyarországon mindez megtörténhet.

Hajrá Magyarország.


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 13)

A Roma Polgárjogi Alapítvány vasárnap délután 4 órától tiltakozó nagygyűlésre hívja a társadalom józan és szolidáris többségét a II. kerületi Moszkva térre. Szeretné elérni, hogy a politikai és társadalmi élet képviselői hallassák hangjukat. A résztvevők a Szilágyi Erzsébet Fasoron elhaladnak a János Kórházig, hogy együtt fejezzék ki reményüket Patai József felépülésében.


Pestiek menjetek ki helyettünk is. Köszi.


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@May 13 2005, 05:14 AM
> *A Roma Polgárjogi Alapítvány vasárnap délután 4 órától tiltakozó nagygyűlésre hívja a társadalom józan és szolidáris többségét a II. kerületi Moszkva térre. Szeretné elérni, hogy a politikai és társadalmi élet képviselői hallassák hangjukat. A résztvevők a Szilágyi Erzsébet Fasoron elhaladnak a János Kórházig, hogy együtt fejezzék ki reményüket Patai József felépülésében.
> 
> 
> ...



Onnan indultunk, hogy egy fiut leszurtak, most meg mar nagygyulest szervez egy roma szervezet ennek urugyen. Fontos, hogy nem egy csendes demonstraciot, hanem nagygyulest. Miert kell minden lehetoseget felhasznalni, hogy kihangsulyozzak a megkulonboztetest, a hatranyos helyzetuket, mikor sokszor mar mi vagyunk hatranyos helyzetben (ezt most hagy ne reszletezzem). Miert kell egy ilyen tragediabol is roma ugyet csinalni mikor meg csak talalgatnak, hogy pontosan mi is tortent... Raadasul amilyen hulyek vasarnapra raktak, mikorra esot mondanak ellenben a szombattal, amikor sutni fog a nap...


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 13)

Ha engem szúrtak volna le, nem lenne ekkora felhajtás <_< És igenis Kikával értek egyet. Nem. Azt ő sem állította, hogy ha a gyerek valami rosszat csinál, akkor megérdemli... de valamiért ő kapta és nem a mellette álló. Persze lehet, hogy egyszerűen csak cigány volta miatt... de ezt még a rendőrség sem állítja, hogy rasszista cselekedet lett volna, de persze lehet. Amíg nem bizonyosodik be addig egy szegény gyerek csak, akit szörnyen sajnálok. De hol érdekel engem az hogy roma-e vagy sem? Akkor érdekel, ha magam is rasszita vagyok... védeni próbálom a kisebbet 
Szóval aki szúrt az bűnös, tök mindegy mi miatt tette.
Viszont mindenki tudja, hogy ha egy lány kihívóan öltözködik, kacérkodik, akkor aki megerőszakolja jogosan kérdezi, hogy most mi van, hiszen a lány szinte ezt akarta... Nagyon másképp tudja értlemezni 2 ember ugyanazt. Lehet, hogy te fel sem veszed a kis mosolyt a srác szája szélén, amikor azt mondja "semmit", de egy kicsit is bekattant embernek ez már lehet vérlázító sértés is.

Szegény, ártatlan gyerekekről pedig egy történet. Volt nekem egy áldott jó kutyám, a gyerekek az utcán simogatták és imádta őt mindenki. Aztán egyszercsak gyerekgyűlölő lett. Ugatott, vicsorított és komolyan féltünk, hogy valami baj lesz egyszer. Az utcáról szülők nemegyszer megfenyegettek bennünket, hogy micsoda kutyánk van, nem szabadna ilyet tartani. És biztosak is voltunk benne, hogy ha egy gyereket az utcán keze közé kap kárt tesz benne.
Amikoris egyik nap anyukám kinéz az ablakon és azt látja, hogy gyerekek bújkálnak a kapunál és befelé néznek. Aztán a következő pillanatban pedig azt, hogy hajlított szöggel csúzlizzák az alvó kutyát. Ó, azok a szegény, ártatlan kisiskolások. És ha a kutya kiszökött volna (vigyáztunk rá nagyon, nem történhetett meg) mi lettünk volna az egyedüli hibások. Mert már megint egy vérszomjas kutya ártatlan és gyerek áldozatot szedett. Az érem 2 oldala már megint...

Ami pedig azt az arab srácos történetet illeti... hát, szerintem a srác fellépése egyértelműen provokáció volt. Én ha nem akarok bajt, akkor vagy csendben elmegyek, mert tisztában vagyok vele, hogy nehéz időket élünk, vagy szólok a pincérnek, egyéb ottdolgozónak, hogy inzultus ért és hogy mit lehetne tenni. Ez békés megoldás. De egy olyan mondatot odavetni, hogy mit képzelsz te magadról, hiszen én szartam a spanyol viaszt... (csak gondoljatok bele, hogy ezt hordozza magában az a pár szó) még akkor sem, ha történetesen igazam van...

Mert van egy olyan találó magyar mondás: Okos enged, szamár szenved.

Ezeket a médiahíreket pedig igenis szándékosan fújják. Minél nagyobbra és színesebbre. Az eset megtörtént. Drukkoljunk, hogy minél hamarabb elkapják a tettes(eke)t, hogy ne forduljon elő többet ilyen. De ne azért mert gyerek és nem azért mert roma. Mert nekem az is ugyanúgy fájna ha a nagymamámmal történne meg mintha a gyerekemmel.
Ekkora felhajtásban a bűnösök jól elbújnak, pedig lehet, hogy a csendben már elkapták volna őket miközben egy parkban randalíroznak. Persze lehet, hogy nem.

Pufi, "A szégyen rossz kifejezés arra ami történt, de ha a Kika féle fejtegetést olvasgatom akkor kétségbe vagyok esve és nem is tartom véletlennek, hogy a mai Magyarországon mindez megtörténhet." Ehhez Kikának nincs köze.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

mioki meglep, amit irtal anblock foleg azert mert egy olyan orszagban elsz ahol az emberek nagyon toleransak es nagyon befogadoak szivar 

amennyiben barki jogot formalhat borszin, etnikai hovatartozas, nembeli kulonbseg alapjan elojogokra vagy barmilyen eroszakra (ami lehet verbalis sertegetes) akkor odaig jutunk, hogy a magat a vilag csendorenek kikialto osrzsag akar kishazankba is bevonulhat hogy rendet tegyen mert pl. nem felel meg neki a rendszer lasd Iraq es azzal a retorikaval elintezi a haborus buneit, hogy csak tettek a dolgukat !

en ugy gondolom, hogy a vilagot es a boldogsagot csak a tanulas es az egymas iranti tolerancia teszi jobba

a reszemrol igazabol be is fejeztem etnikai okfejtest, mivel ugy gondolom errol az embereket meggyozni nem lehet csupan peldat mutatni es ha majd esetlegesen lesz egy kinai vagy mas naciobol szarmazo ferjed a magad boren megtapasztalod milyen korlatortak altalaban az emberek, kivanom neked, hogy maskepp lasd majd ezeket a dolgokat 

a gyerekek es a kutyas tortenetre pedig csak azt tudom mondani, hogy majd a sajat gyerekeden meglathatod, hogy sohasem ok hibasak hanem azok akik felneveltek vagy olyanna tettek oket, hogy nem tisztelik az eletet br az is lehet hogy meg csak egyszeruen GYEREKEK !


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Kika+May 13 2005, 12:27 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ May 13 2005, 12:27 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Pufi_@May 13 2005, 05:14 AM
> *A Roma Polgárjogi Alapítvány vasárnap délután 4 órától tiltakozó nagygyűlésre hívja a társadalom józan és szolidáris többségét a II. kerületi Moszkva térre. Szeretné elérni, hogy a politikai és társadalmi élet képviselői hallassák hangjukat. A résztvevők a Szilágyi Erzsébet Fasoron elhaladnak a János Kórházig, hogy együtt fejezzék ki reményüket Patai József felépülésében.
> 
> 
> ...



Onnan indultunk, hogy egy fiut leszurtak, most meg mar nagygyulest szervez egy roma szervezet ennek urugyen. Fontos, hogy nem egy csendes demonstraciot, hanem nagygyulest. Miert kell minden lehetoseget felhasznalni, hogy kihangsulyozzak a megkulonboztetest, a hatranyos helyzetuket, mikor sokszor mar mi vagyunk hatranyos helyzetben (ezt most hagy ne reszletezzem). Miert kell egy ilyen tragediabol is roma ugyet csinalni mikor meg csak talalgatnak, hogy pontosan mi is tortent... Raadasul amilyen hulyek vasarnapra raktak, mikorra esot mondanak ellenben a szombattal, amikor sutni fog a nap...
[post=194128]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Egyetértek!!!! Még ha azonnal rasszista leszek is egyesek szemében! Engem maga a tény felháborít hogy ilyesmi történt, de ezért mindjárt naggyűlést szervezni???!!! Sőt tovább megyek nagy butaságra vall a szervezők részéről mivel ha nem romát szúrtak volna le tüntetne vajon az "általános" magyar lakosság???? Pont azt a fajta ellenérzést váltja ez ki amit nyilván nem szeretnének.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

dia, valasszatok mar el a politikat es az emberi dolgokat :angry: 

utaljuk inkabb egyutt a politikusokat, az emberi tragediak haszonlesoit (media es tarsai) utaljuk egyutt a gyilkosokat, a korlatolt embereket, de ne azonosuljunk veluk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 13 2005, 01:45 AM
> *dia, valasszatok mar el a politikat es az emberi dolgokat :angry:
> 
> utaljuk inkabb egyutt a politikusokat, az emberi tragediak haszonlesoit (media es tarsai) utaljuk egyutt a gyilkosokat, a korlatolt embereket, de ne azonosuljunk veluk
> [post=194137]Quoted post[/post]​*


Dehogy azonosulok, csak butaságnak tartom a naggyűlést! De egyébként egészségükre kívánom hogy segítsen azon amin kell - de sajnos nem fog hiszen önkéntelen ellenérzést vált ki....
(És személy szerint semmi bajom a romákkal életem folyamán nem egy roma haverom volt jelenleg is van roma osztálytársam akit nagyon kedvelek mert értelmes, jófej, jó humorú, és tiszteletreméltó hogy családja ugyan kineveti de ő tanul stb, stb...)


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 13 2005, 02:09 PM
> *mioki meglep, amit irtal anblock foleg azert mert egy olyan orszagban elsz ahol az emberek nagyon toleransak es nagyon befogadoak szivar
> 
> amennyiben barki jogot formalhat borszin, etnikai hovatartozas, nembeli kulonbseg alapjan elojogokra vagy barmilyen eroszakra (ami lehet verbalis sertegetes) akkor odaig jutunk, hogy a magat a vilag csendorenek kikialto osrzsag akar kishazankba is bevonulhat hogy rendet tegyen mert pl. nem felel meg neki a rendszer lasd Iraq es azzal a retorikaval elintezi a haborus buneit, hogy csak tettek a dolgukat !
> ...


Etna, te itt valami nagyon másról beszélsz. A toleranciát mindkét féltől el kell várni! Ha valaki, mondjuk ki nyíltan, bunkón viselkedik ez nem jogosít fel rá, hogy te is azt tedd... Tehát csak azért mert a másik nem toleráns neked még igenis annak kell lenned!

Ebben az esetben pedig cikk is megjelent róla, hogy a rendőrség még nem tudja, hogy rasszista megnyilvánulás volt-e, tehát kár a közvéleménynek máris kikiáltania az igazságot. Tolerancia mindkét félnek jár...

A gyerek meg persze, hogy "nem tehet róla", csak a szülő... milyen egyszerű is lenne... de egy akkora gyereknek már van jó és rossz érzete, még akkor is, ha ezeket a fogalmakat nem tudjuk egyértelműen definiálni. Hiába bünteted vagy fgyelmezteted a szülőt, ha a gyerekkel senki nem tudatja, hogy na ez most sok, akko minden megy tovább. Sokat vitatkoznak azon, hogy meddig tart a szülő és meddig az iskola felelőssége és honnantól a gyereké, de az én esetemben mindegy, hogy a szülő rontotta-e el a gyereknevelést vagy mi történt, a gyerek akkor is rosszat tett, aminek meglett (meglehet) a rossz következménye. Képzeld csak el a szülőket, akik állnak a kutya által szétmarcangolt gyerek holteste mellett és te megvonod a vállad (mert te a kutyádat jól nevelted...) és azt mondod ők a hibásak, rosszul nevelték.

Az én más náció iránti toleranciahiányomat pedig végképp nem értem, hogy honnan szedted... de nem kell megmagyaráznod, az én lelkiismeretem ilyen szempontból maximálisan tiszta.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

"Ami pedig azt az arab srácos történetet illeti... hát, szerintem a srác fellépése egyértelműen provokáció volt. Én ha nem akarok bajt, akkor vagy csendben elmegyek, mert tisztában vagyok vele, hogy nehéz időket élünk, vagy szólok a pincérnek, egyéb ottdolgozónak, hogy inzultus ért és hogy mit lehetne tenni. Ez békés megoldás. De egy olyan mondatot odavetni, hogy mit képzelsz te magadról, hiszen én szartam a spanyol viaszt... (csak gondoljatok bele, hogy ezt hordozza magában az a pár szó) még akkor sem, ha történetesen igazam van..." "

ha rosszul ertelmeztem amit irtal akkor mea culpa, mea maxima culpa  

de az idezett reszben leirtak azert nem ugy vannak, ahogy kepzeled mert ilyen megfontolasbol szabad utat kene engedni a nyilt rasszizmusna, szelsojobboldali naci megmozdulasoknak.
masreszt nem irtam le reszleteiben azokat az ominozus megjegyzeseket, de egy idezetet talan megenged a moderator "... a rohad mocskos arab es az arab buzi (en) egy hanyadek .... mindet ki kellene nyirni .... stb." nos ezek utan tobb, mint kulturalt volt a baratom elso reakcioja, ja es meg azt is hozzatennem, hogy inkabb o fogott vissza engem


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Május 13)

A kedd esti Tenyekbena rendorseg kihalgatta a tanukat akik meg erositettek,hogy a gyerek nem szolt semmit csak ra nezett az egyik egyenruhasra.
A rendorseg szerint nem a romasagaert szurtak fel a 15 eves gyereket.Mivel semmi fele megjegyzest nem tett a ciganysagra a tamado/
A gyerek szulei nem fogadjak el a rendorsegmeg alapitasait.
A kisfiu meg mindig eletveszejes alapotban van.


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 13 2005, 03:09 PM
> *"Ami pedig azt az arab srácos történetet illeti... hát, szerintem a srác fellépése egyértelműen provokáció volt. Én ha nem akarok bajt, akkor vagy csendben elmegyek, mert tisztában vagyok vele, hogy nehéz időket élünk, vagy szólok a pincérnek, egyéb ottdolgozónak, hogy inzultus ért és hogy mit lehetne tenni. Ez békés megoldás. De egy olyan mondatot odavetni, hogy mit képzelsz te magadról, hiszen én szartam a spanyol viaszt... (csak gondoljatok bele, hogy ezt hordozza magában az a pár szó) még akkor sem, ha történetesen igazam van..." "
> 
> ha rosszul ertelmeztem amit irtal akkor mea culpa, mea maxima culpa
> ...


Ha megkéred a pincért, hogy intézkedjen, mert inzultus ért az nem jelenti azt, hogy engeded a "rasszizmust". Sajnos vannak nehezebb idők minden nép életében, jelenleg pl. a japánoknak Kínában. Ilyenkor saját érdekükben kell meghúzódniuk, akkor van rá esély, hogy a kedélyek megnyugszanak és a hőbörgők (csak az értelmesek) rájönnek, hogy butaság ennyire szélsőségesnek lenni. A "nem értelmesek" viszont akkor is barmok ha teszel ellenük valamit és akkor is ha nem. Akkor már jobb a saját bőrödre és tekintélyedre vagy inkább a lelkedre vigyázni. Tudod, "aki hülye az is marad". Ha te nem tartod magad annak, akkor mindig gondold végig a következményeket. Ha hőbörögsz folytatódik a harc, értelem nélkül, ha hagysz időt a lenyugvásra, akkor lehet csak béke... Ha pedig nagyon elfajulnak a dolgok megvannak azok a szervek, akikhez forulni lehet, rendőrség, bíróság, emberjogi szervezetek, stb...

Azért, hogy ember tudjál maradni mindig, minden körülmény között...


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Balyusz47_@May 13 2005, 03:16 PM
> *A kedd esti Tenyekbena rendorseg kihalgatta a tanukat akik meg erositettek,hogy a gyerek nem szolt semmit csak ra nezett az egyik egyenruhasra.
> A rendorseg szerint nem a romasagaert szurtak fel a 15 eves gyereket.Mivel semmi fele megjegyzest nem tett a ciganysagra a tamado/
> A gyerek szulei nem fogadjak el a rendorsegmeg alapitasait.
> ...


Érdekes, eddig azt mondták, hogy a gyerek a "Mit nézel?" kérdésre egy "Semmit"-tel felelt. Na itt lép be a média.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by mioki+May 13 2005, 09:17 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(mioki @ May 13 2005, 09:17 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@May 13 2005, 03:09 PM
> *"Ami pedig azt az arab srácos történetet illeti... hát, szerintem a srác fellépése egyértelműen provokáció volt. Én ha nem akarok bajt, akkor vagy csendben elmegyek, mert tisztában vagyok vele, hogy nehéz időket élünk, vagy szólok a pincérnek, egyéb ottdolgozónak, hogy inzultus ért és hogy mit lehetne tenni. Ez békés megoldás. De egy olyan mondatot odavetni, hogy mit képzelsz te magadról, hiszen én szartam a spanyol viaszt... (csak gondoljatok bele, hogy ezt hordozza magában az a pár szó) még akkor sem, ha történetesen igazam van..." "
> 
> ha rosszul ertelmeztem amit irtal akkor mea culpa, mea maxima culpa
> ...


Ha megkéred a pincért, hogy intézkedjen, mert inzultus ért az nem jelenti azt, hogy engeded a "rasszizmust". Sajnos vannak nehezebb idők minden nép életében, jelenleg pl. a japánoknak Kínában. Ilyenkor saját érdekükben kell meghúzódniuk, akkor van rá esély, hogy a kedélyek megnyugszanak és a hőbörgők (csak az értelmesek) rájönnek, hogy butaság ennyire szélsőségesnek lenni. A "nem értelmesek" viszont akkor is barmok ha teszel ellenük valamit és akkor is ha nem. Akkor már jobb a saját bőrödre és tekintélyedre vagy inkább a lelkedre vigyázni. Tudod, "aki hülye az is marad". Ha te nem tartod magad annak, akkor mindig gondold végig a következményeket. Ha hőbörögsz folytatódik a harc, értelem nélkül, ha hagysz időt a lenyugvásra, akkor lehet csak béke... Ha pedig nagyon elfajulnak a dolgok megvannak azok a szervek, akikhez forulni lehet, rendőrség, bíróság, emberjogi szervezetek, stb...

Azért, hogy ember tudjál maradni mindig, minden körülmény között...
[post=194148]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

most mar jobban ertem amit irtal es kar hogy nem ennyire tiszta a lelke mindenkinek  

az utolso bekezdesed viszont sajnos nagyon idealista , de ez van  

megegyszer megkovetlek :meghajolo


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 13)

Te csak ne kövezz meg <_< 
Ja, hogy valamit félreolvastam!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@May 13 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Te csak ne kövezz meg <_<
> Ja, hogy valamit félreolvastam!
> [post=194152]Quoted post[/post]​*



vettem a celzast cool


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 13 2005, 07:09 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 13 2005, 07:09 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>mioki meglep, amit irtal anblock foleg azert mert egy olyan orszagban elsz ahol az emberek nagyon toleransak es nagyon befogadoak szivar
> 
> amennyiben barki jogot formalhat borszin, etnikai hovatartozas, nembeli kulonbseg alapjan elojogokra vagy barmilyen eroszakra (ami lehet verbalis sertegetes) akkor odaig jutunk, hogy a magat a vilag csendorenek kikialto osrzsag akar kishazankba is bevonulhat hogy rendet tegyen mert pl. nem felel meg neki a rendszer lasd Iraq es azzal a retorikaval elintezi a haborus buneit, hogy csak tettek a dolgukat !
> 
> ...


_
Nagyon nem erted, amit irt es abszolut nem ismered ot, ha ilyet feltetelezel rola
<!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@May 13 2005, 07:09 AM
*a gyerekek es a kutyas tortenetre pedig csak azt tudom mondani, hogy majd a sajat gyerekeden meglathatod, hogy sohasem ok hibasak hanem azok akik felneveltek vagy olyanna tettek oket, hogy nem tisztelik az eletet br az is lehet hogy meg csak egyszeruen GYEREKEK !
[post=194132]Quoted post[/post]​*[/quote]
Ezt magyarazd a kutyanak :rohog Ez olyan, mintha azok a gyerekek teged kezdenenek el legpuskaval lovoldozni es nem a gyereket pofoznad fol, hanem a szulot, mikozben folyamatosan turod a lovoldozest :wacko: Mindazonaltal persze, hogy a szulo a felelos, de a gyerek a hibas...


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 13)

Mellekesen persze, nekem is a Ver es becsulet jut eszembe a sziturol, de nekik is jar (???) az artatlansag velelme...


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 13)

es barmennyire is elszabadulnak bennem is az indulatok azert mindig vegig gondolom azt mielott mondok vagy irok valamit, hogy igen az ilyen embereket ki kene vegezni ott helyben, DE jogallamban elunk. Ha feltetelezzuk, hogy ez jo, akkor el kell fogadni, hogy egy jogallamban az igazsagszolgaltatasnak is van egy jatektere, amin belul mozoghat. Ha nem, akkor ezen kellene valtoztatni... csak ugye ez sem olyan egyszeru...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 13 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Mellekesen persze, nekem is a Ver es becsulet jut eszembe a sziturol, de nekik is jar (???) az artatlansag velelme...
> [post=194162]Quoted post[/post]​*



mi a ver es becsulet ?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 13 2005, 09:48 AM
> *es barmennyire is elszabadulnak bennem is az indulatok azert mindig vegig gondolom azt mielott mondok vagy irok valamit, hogy igen az ilyen embereket ki kene vegezni ott helyben, DE jogallamban elunk. Ha feltetelezzuk, hogy ez jo, akkor el kell fogadni, hogy egy jogallamban az igazsagszolgaltatasnak is van egy jatektere, amin belul mozoghat. Ha nem, akkor ezen kellene valtoztatni... csak ugye ez sem olyan egyszeru...
> [post=194164]Quoted post[/post]​*



itt mar az elmelet es a gyakorlat kerdese merulhet fel  
bar az is lehet, hogy nem vagyunk egyformak  
a jogallamisag pedig, mint irtam egy idealista felfogas sztem, de az igaz hogy az ember megprobal ezen keretek kozt belul maradni


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 13 2005, 09:03 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 13 2005, 09:03 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Kika_@May 13 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Mellekesen persze, nekem is a Ver es becsulet jut eszembe a sziturol, de nekik is jar (???) az artatlansag velelme...
> [post=194162]Quoted post[/post]​*



mi a ver es becsulet ?
[post=194166]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Egy neonaci szervezet. Felig militarista, es erosen rasszista  Es jogilag nem tehetnek ellenuk semmit...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Kika+May 13 2005, 10:10 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ May 13 2005, 10:10 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egy neonaci szervezet. Felig militarista, es erosen rasszista  Es jogilag nem tehetnek ellenuk semmit...
[post=194168]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

a felso tizezer diskret baja , tudod erre gondoltam amikor a jogallamisagot egyfajta idealizmuskent apostrofaltam
bar gyulolom a politikat es nem szeretem a politikusokat, de sajnos a munkam miatt sokszor kell veluk erintkezesbe kerulni es az a tapasztalatom, hogy ilyen es ehhez hasonlo szervezeteket es a kozejuk tartozo emberek egyszeruseget kihasznaljak es mestersegesen eletben tartjak szivar


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

...ugyebár eleve nem valami ártatlan dolog egy neonáci szervezet


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 10:15 AM
> *...ugyebár eleve nem valami ártatlan dolog egy neonáci szervezet
> [post=194170]Quoted post[/post]​*



hat meg en sem lattam sehol sem viragot arulni a kopaszokat fekete ruhaban horogkerszttel a karjukon


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 13)

bar milyen jol is hangzana az, hogy HEIL ROZSA :lol:


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@May 13 2005, 09:15 AM
> *...ugyebár eleve nem valami ártatlan dolog egy neonáci szervezet
> [post=194170]Quoted post[/post]​*


Most el ne konyvelje senki, hogy ez tortent, ez csak egy felvetes volt, ez volt az elso ami atfutott az agyamon, mikor hallottam a hirt. Ez csupan az en fantazmagoriam, ami lehet teves, es lehet egyaltan semmi koze az adott esethez, ez csak egyszeruen beugrott ismerve az adott szervezet eddigi tetteit...


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Kika+May 13 2005, 03:22 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ May 13 2005, 03:22 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@May 13 2005, 09:15 AM
> *...ugyebár eleve nem valami ártatlan dolog egy neonáci szervezet
> [post=194170]Quoted post[/post]​*


Most el ne konyvelje senki, hogy ez tortent, ez csak egy felvetes volt, ez volt az elso ami atfutott az agyamon, mikor hallottam a hirt. Ez csupan az en fantazmagoriam, ami lehet teves, es lehet egyaltan semmi koze az adott esethez, ez csak egyszeruen beugrott ismerve az adott szervezet eddigi tetteit...
[post=194174]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Szerintem kivételesen senki nem értette félre!!


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 13)

Gyerekek itt semmit nem lehet félreérteni, mindenki oly világosan ir. Talán a meglepő egy egy önleleplezés. Egy-egy ,,őszinte,, nekibuzdulás.

A döbbenetes az, hogy vagy az én generációmmal van baj, vagy Veletek, vagy ezzel az idióta rendszerrel ami 90-ben ránkköszöntött, illetve rátok. Nem sirom vissza a ,,rend,, idejét, de mert mi magyarok ugye hiába lovagoltunk ide Európába nem tudunk megülni a lovon, mert vagy a jobb vagy a baloldalán lecsuszunk róla.
Azt ugye senki nem akarja közületek elhitetni bárkivel is, hogy nincs Magyarországon cigány diszkrimináció? (A többi ...musról nem beszélek.) Azt olvasom, hogy a pasas roma és nem kapott kölcsönt a banktól, mert Kolompárnak hivták. Erre mert ez már egy évekóta magas állásban dolgozó ,,értelmiségi,, roma volt megváltoztatta a nevét és ugyanaz a bank röhögve adta a kölcsönt a palinak. Nos egy ilyen országban nincs értelme magyarázkodni, még akkor sem ha lopnak a romák. Ugyanis nemcsak a romák lopnak. Olvastam egy statisztikát, hogy a győri Audi gyárból több mindent loptak el a dolgozók, mint a VILÁG ÖSSZES Audi üzeméből együttvéve. Köztük automata sebváltókat stb... Tehát még ez a tétel sem áll meg.
Nem szeretjük a romákat. Nem is kell szeretni őket csak nem lehet általánositani velük kapcsolatban sem.
S lassan visszaérünk a bőrfejüekhez. Nem gondoljátok, hogy a valakinek azért kellett volna szólni az uraknak, hogy a ,,diszszemlére,, ahol a kardot kell viratani különjárat indul, erre a buszra karddal nem lehet felszállni? Meg azért a tudósitásokban az is le lett irva, hogy ez a szerencsétlen 15 éves gyerek volt EGYEDÜL, akin látni lehetett hogy roma. Tudom a kardozót is megilleti a védelem. De melyik, hisz az egyértelmű, hogy szúrt. Innen nincs mentesség, mert az már csak benne van az alkotmányba hogy nincs önbiráskodás. Még akkor se ha tökét szorongatta a kardozónak a 15 éves roma gyerek és közben kétszer szemköztköpte. Meg se szólalt és akkor itt azon polemizáltok, hoggy begurhatott?

A baj ott van, hogy Ábel meghalt és mi mind a Kain örökösei, utódai vagyunk. Vannak akik képesek ennek ellenére emberként élni vannak akik nem. S hogy kimennek nagygyülést tartani? Igazuk van. Minden alkalommal amikor arra szükség van hallatni kell a hangjukat mert különben azoknak a hangja erősödik fel akik szurnak és azok hallgatnak mint szar a fűben akik megértik a bepöccenőt. Ha ez egyedi eset lenne még talán könnyebb lenne meghallgatni, de nem az és ezért nem média vilogás hanem valóság. 

Ezért szégyen, ezért iszonyat és való, hogy Szállasi szelleme beárnyékolja a demokratikus vivmányokat amelyeket ajándékba kaptunk 1990-ben.


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 13)

Na,a hangyábol hirtelen elefánt lett...

A téma itt csak az volt,hogy egy kisfiut lekaszaboltak.Miért ki tudja...aztán,hogy a kisfiu cigány volt az mellékes.
Itt azon van a lényeg,hogy ne a szamurájt tegyük a zsebünkbe ha buszon/villamoson akarunk utazni,hanem inkább a bérletet.

A cigányokat kibeszélhetjük addig ameddig.Semmivel sem jobbak vagy rosszabbak a többi népnél.Lopni ahogy Pufi irja mindenki tud...lásd az Audi gyárat.
Vagy ne menjünk olyan nagyon hátra az idöben,a komcsi idöknek nem olyan régen volt vége...mindent hazavittek az emberek azokrol a munkahelyekröl ahol valamit el lehetett lopni. Aztán az ál-erkölccsel meg szidták a cigányokat,hogy azok lopnak....ja,mindenki lop,a maga modján.
Aztán,hogy a cigányok ez eseményt kihasználva nagygyülést szerveztek: hát kérem,szabad.Mindenkinek.Akár cigány akár nem.

Azon háborodjunk fel,hogy ma már bárhol lekaszabolhatják az embert !

szivar


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 13)

Pufi, szerintem te qrvara nem erted, hogy mit irunk es nem is akarod erteni...


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 14)

Csonka Gyula 34 éves, budapesti roma férfi. 1996-ban szerezte meg a biztonsági őri képzettséget igazoló oklevelet, rendelkezik fegyverviselési engedéllyel, és megfelelt a pszichológiai alkalmassági vizsgán is. Csak éppen állása nem volt. Az egyik őrző-védő cég hirdetését olvasva telefonon érdeklődött, s még aznap besietett a cég irodájába, ahol egy nő ígérte, a kitöltött kérdőív értékelése után értesítik. 

A roma férfi hiába várt. Eltelt másfél év, és Csonka újra talált egy álláshirdetést ugyanettől a cégtől. Ezúttal már azt se engedték, hogy kitöltse a kérdőívet. Ugyanaz a nő kijelentette: megrendelőik nem foglalkoztatnak roma származású biztonsági őröket. 

Többen tanúi voltak a megalázó jelenetnek. Csonka Gyula megszégyenítve távozott, de nem adta fel. Pár hónap múlva ismét jelentkezett. Ekkor egy férfi közölte: romákat nem alkalmaznak. 

A cég tulajdonosa a bíróság előtt is elismerte, hogy romákat nem vesznek fel. A munkaügyi bíróság első és másodfokon is megállapította, hogy sérült az egyenlő bánásmód követelménye, és a céget félmillió forint nem vagyoni kár megfizetésére kötelezte.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 14)

a discrimination-rol mas orszagban masok is tudnanak meselni <_<
vagy most Magyarorszag van soron, ill. a romak? Pufi?


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 14)

Pufi, ne romázzál már itt! Te csinálod egyedül a roma diszkriminációt, mi elfogadjuk őt ugyanolyan magyarnak mint egymást. Mivel ő is az. Ha romaságáért előjog jár (vagy nagygyűlés) akkor ott valami nem stimmel. (Pozitív diszkriminációról hallottál már?)

Egyébként úgy hallottam nem EGYEDÜL volt, hanem egy haverjával... és már olyan hírek is keringenek, hogy valszeg a buszraszállás előtt lehetett valami konfliktus a 2 "csoportosulás" között... és még egy "infó" egy polgárőr gyerektől: a romák között mostanában nagy divat szamurájkardot cipelni és azzal venni elégtételt. Mi lesz ha kiderül az elkövető is roma volt? Csak mondjuk nem annyira felűnően, mint a srác? A roma a romát ugye nem diszkriminálja? Vagy mégis? Akkor azt minek hívjuk?

Vedd észre Pufi te is, amit itt már szinte mindenki lát: nem azt kell nézni, hogy milyen származású a kölyök, hanem azt, hogy valami borzalmas dolog történt! Aztán ha elkapják a tettest és kiderül azért tette mert nem bírta a roma képét, akkor el lehet kezdeni anyázni... de addig minek??? Bár utána sem ilyen formában kellene...

A média média marad... miért nem foglalkozik mindenki jobban a maga házatájával?

Pufi, sajnálatos esemény amit leírsz, sajnos ez előfordul odahaza: a romák egy része nem akar dolgozni, egy másik része pedig nem kap munkát az előzőek megítélése miatt. Mások pedig tejesen normális életet élnek. Ja, hogy róluk nem szólnak a hírek? Persze hogy nem. Rólam sem.


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 14)

Mioki meno


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

az a baj,hogy ilyen es hasonlo hirek naponta, sot orankent keletkezhetnek es barmely orszagbol azsiatol-amerikaig, diszkriminacio mindenhol van tok mindegy, hogy fekete, feher, sarga, roma, arab, szegeny, gazdag .... szivar


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 14)

Ez igy igaz. Ezt mondjuk meg lehet oldani azzal,hogy az ember lép egyet elöre és nem foglalkozik tul sokat ezzel.

Itt a tejföl svédek között -annyi azért nincs,mint sokan képzelik - elütök a barna szemmel és hajjal.A nyelvet nem töröm,söt mindig kérdezik,hogy Čszak-Svédország melyik falujábol valo vagyok.Vagy Gotland-i? - dél-keletre egy nagyon klassz sziget....

Szerintem ha az ember ugy érzi,hogy a neve,hajszine,böre,vallása stb. miatt megkülönböztetik...hát tojni rá az ilyen bunkokra.
Egy ŕllásnak nemet mondtam emiatt,pedig nem lett volna rossz,de az intervju alatt azzal volt a leendö fönök elfoglalva,hogy miért lakom itt és honnan jövök.
Na,aztán udvariasan,mosolyogva válaszoltam a kérdéseire,láttam,hogy forr az agya,aztán mondtam,hogy ha Magyarországra akar menni,akkor szoljon,adok utieligazitást. Két nappal az intervju után felhivott,hogy enyém az állás.
Köszönöm,de nem érdekel.Miért? Hát csak azért,mert én hozzá vagyok szokva ahhoz,hogy elfogadnak egy munkahelyen azért amit tudok és nem azért ahogy kinézek.Rasszista munkaado nem kell,mert akkor beléphetnék az ujnáci pártba és ott kaphatnék valami munkát. Kagylo le lett téve. Ahogy letettem visszahivott,hogy elnézést kér.Nincs miért.Aztán ujra kezdhették a jelentkezök intervjuvolását.


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 14)

meno meno remélem még kapsz pár ilyen bravózó fejet. Ez is csak azt igazolja amit leirtam.


> *Pufi, ne romázzál már itt! Te csinálod egyedül a roma diszkriminációt, mi elfogadjuk őt ugyanolyan magyarnak mint egymást. Mivel ő is az. Ha romaságáért előjog jár (vagy nagygyűlés) akkor ott valami nem stimmel. (Pozitív diszkriminációról hallottál már?)*



Ez a bekezdés annyiban érdekes, hogy egy dupla csavarással én lettem a rasszista a Te habtiszta lelkeddel szemben. Nem ügyetlen. Pozitiv diszkriminációról hallottam-e, ugye komolytalan kérdés. ,,Ha romaságáért előjog jár...,, valami olyan blődli amit nem gondohatsz komolyan, pusztán frocli... hogy valami nem stimmel az stimmel! Az nem stimmel, hogy védelmedbe veszed a bőncselekményt, aminek az inditó oka sima rasszismus. De ez a magyar megmagyarázom politika sajátja, hisz itt Kanadában megjelent Farkas Flórián főcigány és azt bizonygatta, hogy széphazánkban nincs roma diszkrimináció. Érdekes nem? Igy az is természetes, hogy a rendőrség nem siet megtalálni 6 embert amiből kettő kardal az oldalán settenkedett Budapesten és hogy ne is lássuk őket terepszinű ruhában. Kedves Mioki meno 



> *
> Vedd észre Pufi te is, amit itt már szinte mindenki lát: nem azt kell nézni, hogy milyen származású a kölyök, hanem azt, hogy valami borzalmas dolog történt! Aztán ha elkapják a tettest és kiderül azért tette mert nem bírta a roma képét, akkor el lehet kezdeni anyázni... de addig minek??? Bár utána sem ilyen formában kellene...
> 
> Pufi, sajnálatos esemény amit leírsz, sajnos ez előfordul odahaza: a romák egy része nem akar dolgozni, egy másik része pedig nem kap munkát az előzőek megítélése miatt. Mások pedig tejesen normális életet élnek. Ja, hogy róluk nem szólnak a hírek? Persze hogy nem. Rólam sem. *



A szentencia bizonnyára Téged fog igazolni a meno között, de azt azért engedd meg, hoggy fenntartsam magamnak azt a kis jogot, hoggy egyéni tapasztalataimon megtámaszkodó véleményemet leirjam. 
Tudod ki tudja, a vak tyuk is talál szemet...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 14)

Miokinak tiszta a lelke, Pufinak eles a nyelve ...  
a politikai vezetok meg halalra rohogik magukat ezen :hivatalos


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 15)

"Az nem stimmel, hogy védelmedbe veszed a bőncselekményt, aminek az inditó oka sima rasszismus."

HONNAN TUDOD, HOGY SIMA RASSZIZMUS???? ÖNBÍRÁSKODÁS, AMIT CSINÁLSZ! AMÍG NEM BIZONYÍTOTTÁK ADDIG NEM RASSZIZMUS!
És a legrosszabb, hogy másokat is erre bíztatsz...

Nekem nincs habtiszta lelkem, viszont te romázol és megkülönböztetsz embert embertől származás alapján... én nem számítom, hogy milyen irányban teszed a különbséget.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 15)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@May 15 2005, 01:01 AM
> *"Az nem stimmel, hogy védelmedbe veszed a bőncselekményt, aminek az inditó oka sima rasszismus."
> 
> HONNAN TUDOD, HOGY SIMA RASSZIZMUS???? ÖNBÍRÁSKODÁS, AMIT CSINÁLSZ! AMÍG NEM BIZONYÍTOTTÁK ADDIG NEM RASSZIZMUS!
> ...



ez nekem szol ??


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 15)

Pufitól idéztem, tehát neki...


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 15)

> _Originally posted by mioki_@May 15 2005, 01:04 AM
> *Pufitól idéztem, tehát neki...
> [post=194551]Quoted post[/post]​*



uff en beszeltem


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 15)

Ja, Pufi, és azzal is tisztában vagyok, hogy ha meglesz a tettes és tényleg rasszista tett volt, amit tett, akkor itt fogsz örülni... mert a lényeget nem látod...


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 15)

Sőt, még egy utolsó észrevétel, azzal is tisztában vagyok, hogy most már sok embernek az érdeke a rasszista beállítottságú bűntény, tehát vehetjük úgy hogy soha nem tudjuk meg az igazi igazságot.


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 15)

hát persze.


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 15)

Örülök, hogy végre egyet értünk


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 16)

Az nem lehet normális ország, ahol vasárnap álmos tavaszi koradélutánon fölnőtt emberek pajzsokkal és kardokkal vonulnak a járdán, fejükön rohamsisak, aztán, ha valaki megnézi őket, akkor szúrnak. Akit pedig megszúrnak, az véletlenül egy roma gyerek. Az ember nem szeretne összefüggést látni a szúrás meg a romaság között, csakhogy egyre több a lepofozott roma meg a lepofozott bevándorló, mára már csak a jobboldal meg a rendőrség hisz abban, hogy mindez a véletlen műve. Ha valaki fölveti, hogy talán etnocentrista hőzöngés áll a háttérben, de legfőképpen az előtérben, akkor mindig akad egy összeráncolt homlokú higgadt ember, aki szikkadt baritonján figyelmeztet: nem lenne jó, ha elszabadulnának az indulatok. Hát, nem.

Kik voltak az elkövetők? Hogyan néztek ki? 

Az elkövető huszonöt év körüli férfi, aki fekete bőrdzsekit, fekete nadrágot és bakancsot viselt, áll a BRFK hétfő délután kiadott közleményében. A társasághoz tartozott még egy férfi, aki sötétzöld rohamsisakot, katonai zubbonyt - feltehetően régi magyar gyakorlóruha felsője - és fémbetétes bakancsot viselt. A férfinál egy zöld oldalzsebes táska volt, és a társaságban volt egy húsz év körüli, sötét, vállig érő hajú nő is, aki fekete vászonkabátot, kék farmernadrágot és tornacipőt viselt. Hatan voltak, a társaság tagjainál két darab - egy fából készült, lakkozott, kerek és egy címerpajzs alakú natúr fa - pajzs, két darab kard, valamint egy rohamkés volt. Így néztek ki. A rendőrség csak áll és néz.

Elmondjam, hol szoktam látni ehhez hasonló kompániát? 

Az összes jobboldali rendezvényen. Ha a budai Vár elesett, akkor, ha a budai Várat visszafoglalták, akkor. Ha - mint látjuk - a budai Várral semmi sem történt, akkor akkor. Ha három nemezsapkás meg öt Lehel-kürtös lezárja a hidat, akkor ott is, ha újraszámolnak, ott is. Falkában járnak, és ha sokan vannak, de legalábbis ötszörös túlerőben, akkor döfnek. Ha megszólalnak, akkor kifejtik, hogy ők a magyar néplélek letéteményesei, a nyugati világ pajzsai, a magyarság büszkeségei - a Magyar Demokrata tele van róluk szóló cikkekkel -, de általában nem szólalnak meg, mert miután döfnek, elszelelnek. Tetteiket nyilván nem vállalják, meghúzzák magukat. A nemzeti oldal ezekre büszke.

Kovács Zoltán


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Május 16)

Es a legfrissebb.
A vasarnapi tenyek musorabol.
Katt a


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 16)

A legfrissebb pedig ez: Tomcat blogja (ő az "ellentüntető")


----------



## Pufi (2005 Május 17)

Dóra oly megható, hogy újabban mindig hülyéskedsz... Nem akarsz talán kitiltani? Nálad a kulcs..



> *Pufi, itt nem politizálunk, sorry*



Ez a Kovács Zoltán úr azért csak megüti az itteni szintet?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 17)

A, nem hinnem


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 17)

Beteg lélek, beteg írása!

http://www.halasinfo.hu/modules.php?name=N...rticle&sid=1998


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 17)

> _Originally posted by Koppány_@May 17 2005, 02:15 AM
> *Beteg lélek, beteg írása!
> 
> http://www.halasinfo.hu/modules.php?name=N...rticle&sid=1998
> [post=194940]Quoted post[/post]​*


Miért beteg lélek, beteg írása?
Ez egy hír, nem?


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Május 17)

Dialuna.
Ne erezd magad maganyosan,
mert most ezt ensem ertem.
De remelem,hogy Koppany felhomajosit majd.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 17)

> _Originally posted by Balyusz47_@May 17 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Dialuna.
> Ne erezd magad maganyosan,
> mert mostezt ensem ertem.
> ...


Már nagyon várom a pillanatot amikor végre megtudhatom! Komolyan mondom direkt 3 x elolvastam (még a tv-ben is volt korábban ez a hír).....


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 17)

> _Originally posted by Koppány_@May 17 2005, 09:15 AM
> *Beteg lélek, beteg írása!
> 
> http://www.halasinfo.hu/modules.php?name=N...rticle&sid=1998
> [post=194940]Quoted post[/post]​*



szerintem csak jelezni akarta, hogy itt van :rohog :rohog


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Koppány_@May 17 2005, 08:15 AM
> *Beteg lélek, beteg írása!
> 
> http://www.halasinfo.hu/modules.php?name=N...rticle&sid=1998
> [post=194940]Quoted post[/post]​*


Jo lenne, ha nem csak rajtunk kernek szamon, az esetenkent negativ hozzaallast, hanem ok is megprobalnanak beilleszkedni, vagy legalabbis betartani a kis hazanban ervenyes jatekszabalyokat... persze a jatek szabalyok be nem tartasa meg senkit nem jogosit fel semmire (gondoltam ezt meg hozzateszem mielott jon Pufi es... )

Nem is igazan ertem, hogy miert ilyen keves ember allitottak el... Nincs eleg hely a bortonokben? Epitsunk nekik  Sokba kerul az ellatasuk? Dolgozzank bent is ha kell kaja  (na jo ez lehet elsore durvan hangzik, de azert mert bunozo valaki nem nekunk kene fizetni az ellatasat)


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 17 2005, 06:44 PM
> *Nincs eleg hely a bortonokben? Epitsunk nekik  Sokba kerul az ellatasuk? Dolgozzank bent is ha kell kaja  (na jo ez lehet elsore durvan hangzik, de azert mert bunozo valaki nem nekunk kene fizetni az ellatasat)*


Ha minden igaz, Kanadában egyetlen jófiú (vagy jólány) börtönbentartása csekély 40.000 dolcsiba kerül évente. Nekem, mert én fizetem, hogy ő kártyázik, kábítózik, verekszik, meg minden mást... :evil :evil :evil :evil 

Lehetne utcát söpörni, bányában dolgozni...vagy éppen dobozt ragasztani  

Most pedig lehet engem orrbavágni, hogy túl ultrakonzervatív vagyok, és nem haladok a "korral".


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 18)

Kovács Zolikára értettem az "ÉS" nevű benyali újság főszerkesztőjére.


Kíváncsi lennék, hogy ha az USA-ban vagy Canadában a rendőrökre támadnak, akkor azok a levegőt lövöldözik-e?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Koppány_@May 18 2005, 03:16 AM
> *Kovács Zolikára értettem az "ÉS" nevű benyali újság főszerkesztőjére.
> 
> 
> ...





Elvilleg igen  Szerintem gyere , probald ki


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+May 18 2005, 11:39 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(csocsike @ May 18 2005, 11:39 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Koppány_@May 18 2005, 03:16 AM
> *Kovács Zolikára értettem az "ÉS" nevű benyali újság főszerkesztőjére.
> 
> 
> ...





Elvilleg igen  Szerintem gyere , probald ki 
[post=195180]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

es mi van ha tevedunk es megsem a levegobe lonek, akkor rasszistak mert utaljak a magyarokat ? :rohog :rohog


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 18)

> *Lehetne utcát söpörni, bányában dolgozni...vagy éppen dobozt ragasztani *



Čn sem haladok a korral.Szerintem is jobb lenne ha a fentieket csinálnák az elvtársak. Friss levegön lennének,hasznot is hajtanának a társadalomnak akik a napi eledelt fizetik nekik....mindenki jol járna.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 18 2005, 05:40 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 18 2005, 05:40 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es mi van ha tevedunk es megsem a levegobe lonek, akkor rasszistak mert utaljak a magyarokat ? :rohog :rohog
[post=195181]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 18 2005, 11:40 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



itt lennt delen csak azok nem dolgozhatnak az ultetvenyeken akik nagyon sulyos buncselekmenyeket kovettek el, de azok meg bennt dolgoznak es tenyleg termelnek.
ha valakinek szuksege van alkalmi munkasra az megigenyli a bortonbol es (termeszetesen csak enyhe buntetesi fokozatban) az orrel egyutt kifizeti a munkaberet, erre meg kedvezmenyt is kap


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Koppány_@May 18 2005, 08:16 AM
> *Kíváncsi lennék, hogy ha az USA-ban vagy Canadában a  rendőrökre támadnak, akkor azok a levegőt lövöldözik-e?
> [post=195167]Quoted post[/post]​*


1, a rendor nem mer romaval szemben kemenyebben fellepni, mert akkor a rendorseg lesz rasszista
2, a rendor nem mer ellenzekivel szemben kemenyebben fellepni, mert akkor meg a hatalom elnyomja oket (pl. hid blokad)
...

hosszan lehetne sorolni kiket nem lehet bantani es miert. Ez egy vicc


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 18 2005, 10:44 AM
> *itt lennt delen[post=195187]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hol is van az az itt?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Kika+May 18 2005, 06:28 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ May 18 2005, 06:28 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@May 18 2005, 10:44 AM
> *itt lennt delen[post=195187]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hol is van az az itt?
[post=195441]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Puglia, tartomany, del-olaszorszag

de barmelyik deli provinciaban igy van meg siciliaban is


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@May 18 2005, 11:28 AM
> *1, a rendor nem mer romaval szemben kemenyebben fellepni, mert akkor a rendorseg lesz rasszista
> 2, a rendor nem mer ellenzekivel szemben kemenyebben fellepni, mert akkor meg a hatalom elnyomja oket (pl. hid blokad)
> ...
> ...


Torontoi sztori (cuki):

1. Rendor megallit egy Mercedest, mert veszelyesen kozlekedik vagy tul gyorsan szaguldozik.
2. Megbunteti a pofat.
3. Pofa feljelenti, hogy azert allitotta meg a rendor a Mercedest, mert latta, hogy neger vezeti, es faji megkulonbozteto a rohadt rendorje.
4. Ugyet kivizsgaljak, rendort elitelik faji megkulonboztetsert, pofa tovabb szaguldozik a Mercedesevel.
5. A rendorok nem akarnak nagyon negereket megallitani, mert akkor csak nekik van a bajuk a sok kivalo polgarjogi ugyveddel.
6. A neger azt csinal, amit akar, mert ha belekotsz, akkor csakis azert kotottel bele, mert neger. Teged meg most mar orommel elvisz a rendor.

Ismeros barmilyen mas szinben?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

hat ja  
ezzel sajnos nem lehet vitatkozni :hivatalos


----------



## Uma (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+May 18 2005, 11:37 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ May 18 2005, 11:37 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Kika_@May 18 2005, 11:28 AM
> *1, a rendor nem mer romaval szemben kemenyebben fellepni, mert akkor a rendorseg lesz rasszista
> 2, a rendor nem mer ellenzekivel szemben kemenyebben fellepni, mert akkor meg a hatalom elnyomja oket (pl. hid blokad)
> ...
> ...


Torontoi sztori (cuki):

1. Rendor megallit egy Mercedest, mert veszelyesen kozlekedik vagy tul gyorsan szaguldozik.
2. Megbunteti a pofat.
3. Pofa feljelenti, hogy azert allitotta meg a rendor a Mercedest, mert latta, hogy neger vezeti, es faji megkulonbozteto a rohadt rendorje.
4. Ugyet kivizsgaljak, rendort elitelik faji megkulonboztetsert, pofa tovabb szaguldozik a Mercedesevel.
5. A rendorok nem akarnak nagyon negereket megallitani, mert akkor csak nekik van a bajuk a sok kivalo polgarjogi ugyveddel.
6. A neger azt csinal, amit akar, mert ha belekotsz, akkor csakis azert kotottel bele, mert neger. Teged meg most mar orommel elvisz a rendor.

Ismeros barmilyen mas szinben?
[post=195447]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



Na en pont ettol hanyok itt amiban. Engem is beperelt egy pasi, meg a hotelban, mert aszonta, hogy egyik ejjel odatelefonalt kerdezte van e szobank, es azta valszt kapta, hogy volt. Este 10-kor csorgot.. Aztan jott masnap reggel 9 korul (check-in time 3 pm) es nem kapott szobat. AZONNAL fogadott egy ugyvedet, engem meg cincalgattak. A tenyek pedig a kovetkezok voltak.:
az ejszaka alatt az osszes szobat kiadtuk (bizonyitek volt rola), reggel 9-kor pedig senkit nem csekkolunk be.
Se a pasit se az ugyvedjet nem erdekeltek ezek a tenyek, ezek tudataban is pereskedtek, es velem ugy beszeltek egesz vegig, mintha a KKK-bol lennek, egy rasszista senkihazi szemet. 
Es ez mindig igy van. Ettol a szemlelettol annyirta kivagyok, hogy en nem voltam fajgyulolo SOHA, de ezek a dolgok lassan azza tesznek. A feketekkel az a bajom, hogy felek toluk. Es amitol felek, azt nem szeressem, es nem tudok ellene tenni. 
De megosztott vagyok a kerdesben allandoan, mert nem akarok az lenni, megis... na jo nem mindegyik, de ha talakozok eggyel, azonnal felmerem, hogy ettol felek vagy sem, ...... es meg kell valogatnom mit mondok pl egy fekete alkalmazottnak... nem mondhatom ugyanazt, mint a fehernek. Felek kirugni, amikor olyan lusta, szar munkat vegez... mert ha megteszem, perel.  
Es sajnos tokeletesen igaz, amit fagyis irt, hogy nem mernek semmit tenni ellenuk, mert rogton azzal jonnek, hogy faji megkulonboztetes. A bun az bun borszintol fuggetlenul. Az a baj, hogy nem tudnak felelosseget vallalni a tetteikert, es rahuzzak a rasszizmust mindenre... szomoru.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

latjatok en pont ezert takintem masodik hazamnak Puglia-t Calabria-t, mert itt mindenki olyan roma szinu igy nincs roma problema, feketek alig vannak es altalaban etnikai kerdes, csupan az eszak-olasz del-olasz "ellentet", vagyis a deli bunko az eszaki meg okos

azt hiszem szerencses helyen elek


----------



## Uma (2005 Május 18)

Es ez mind szomoru, azert, mert tenyleg vannak olyanok, akiket artatlanul beskatulyaznak.. pedig ok masok. nem bunozo, egy rendes, normalis ember. A problemat szerintem csak ugy lehetne megoldani, ha a normalis resze, amikor szembesul az ellene iranyult negativ hozzaallassal, akkor nem hatatfordit, duzzog, es perel, hanem bebizonyitja, hogy o igenis mas. Nehez nyelni, es tovabblepni, de ha nem teszi meg, akkor soha nem fog semmi valtozni. Mert azert azt be kene latniuk, hogy ez az ellenszenv vmi miatt kialakult. Errol o nem tehet. DeE egyenileg tehet ellene. Ket valasztasa van. Vagy beall a sorba, vagy pedig tesz vmit. Es igenis egy ember valtoztathat. Mert ha mindegyik ugy gondokodik, hogy en egyudl keves vagyok hozza, akkor mindenki ul a popijan. Minden nep fele vannak eloiteletek bizonyos emberekben. Szeintem kulfoldon elo magyarok mindenki talkozott mar legalabb eccer olyannal, hogy ereztettek vele, hogy nem kedvelik, csak azert mert "mas". mert mondjuk magyar, es az az illeto nem szereti csak a beltenyeszetet. Mindenki tullep rajta, es az ertelmesebb teszi a dolgat. Nem perel, meg lazad. 
Feketeknek, ciganyoknak, araboknak nem konyu a helyzetuk, alairom. De mindez ellen maskepp kene kuzdeniuk..... Nem puffogni, sertodni kene, hanem megmutatni, hogy az altalanositas rossz dolog. Nem ok tehetnek arrol, hogy egeszeben rossz megiteles alatt allnak. Hanem vagy az oseik, vagy epp azok, akik tenyleg rosszak voltak. Es azt is be kene latniuk, hogy ezt nem a vilag tette veluk eloszor, hanem ok tettek vmit azert, (nem szemelyszerint ok, de a nepuk egyes "elemei", hogy mindez kialakulhatott. Csendben ossze kell szedni magat a normalisnak, felvenni a plehpofat es bebizonyitani a vilagnak az ellenkezojet. MAskepp hogy oldodna meg a problema??? Csak a feszultseg es az utalat novekszik naprol napra. Megdobnak kovel, dobj vissza teglaval???? nem mukszik.
Tenyleg nagyon sajnalom azokat, akiik ertekes emberek. Mert van. Egy csomo. Csak rossz a gondolkodasmod. Szerintem. De ki vagyok en, hogy biraskodjak, es megmondjam mi a helyes..?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

en annak orulnek, ha egyszer a romak, a feketek, arabok, tavolkeletiek tuntetnenek, hogy nem minden feher rasszista, fajgyulolo, etc. hanem igen is a tobbseget nem erdekli a borszin, etnikai hovatartozas hanem csak az EMBER !
de ez az ember ne legyen bunozo, aljas stb. es foleg ne politikus


----------



## Uma (2005 Május 18)

Meg annyit, hogy szerintem nagy reszben hibasak ezugyben a vezetok, akik mondjuk osszefogjak a ciganyokat vagy a feketeket. Akik a "jogukat akarjak vedeni" Csoportokba szervezetekbe tomorulnek, all egy-ket okos az elen, aki rossz ideakkal, otletekkel tomi mindenki fejet a helyzet megoldasa cimszo alatt. Birka a vezeto, a nep meg kullog utana. Mert mast ott nem hall, csak az onigazolast, hogy igen, mi tenyleg el vagyunk nyomva, es igenis tennunk kell ellene vmit... EZ EDDIG OKE. Innen jon a problema szerintem. Rossz megoldasok, otletek, es a nep megy a birka vezer utan. Egy ertelmes vezetovel megoldodhatna aproblema hamarabb


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

Ja. Gond a kovetkezo. Amikor nem vedi a kisebbseget torveny (emberi jogok...), akkor a tobbseg a nagy demokracia kereteben, aholis ugye a kivaltsagos tobbseg szava dont, ugy lep ra a kisebbsegre, ahogy akar. Egyertelmuen nem fair. Regen, amikor a munkaerovandorlas es egyaltalan a nepkeveredes meg aranylag keveseket erintett, bar nyilvan nem volt szep vilag akkor sem nekik. Csak egy pelda lombardok, zsidok a francia kiralysagban a kozepkorban.

Amikor az emberseg neveben a II. Vilaghaboru szornyusegeire reagalva a kisebbsegek jogait egyre tobb orszag iktatta torvenybe, a polgarjogi mozgalom lassan betoltotte a funkciojat. No hat akkor mit csinaljon a sok ugyved meg nagyszaju? Valahogy megiscsak eltetni kell a feszultseget, kulonben nincs per, nincs larma, ami rajtuk tarthatna a koz figyelmet. Es nincs bevetel a kasszaba sem. Ha nincs, hat csinalunk. Mert ugye csak nincs olyan epeszu ember, aki elhiszi, hogy a tobbseg nyugton bir maradni es nem fogja tovabbra is [email protected] a kisebbseget. A sok rohadtja mindig uldozni is fogja a kisebbseget. Csinaljunk hat ujra sok-sok zajt, akasszunk faji, nemi, vallasi, stb. megkulonboztetos pert az addig bekes polgarok nyakaba, karteritesi kovetelesek, bortonbuntetes meg hasonlo nyalanksagok kisereteben, s maris megvan, mivel lehet a tobbseget terrorizalni. :evil 

Nem kell tobbe dolgozni, mert ugysem mernek rankszolni, kirugni; nyugodtan lehet keselni, eroszakolni, betorni, gyorshajtani, mert ha rajtakapnak, az azert volt, mert uldoztek minket, mint kisebbseget.

Szerintem ez zsenialis. Kar, hogy nem tartozom kisebbseghez. Csinalni kell valami uj vallast, partot, etnikai csoportdefiniciot, amit uldozott kisebbsegnek lehet kikialtani, s maris dol a love  

Nagyon kerem a Dumcsi nemes tarsasagat, (ervekkel!!!) gyozzon meg arrol, hogy nincs igazam. <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

A mult heten volt egy "majdnem kotetlen" beszelgetes nemzetkozi penzugyi befkteto tarsasagok kozott. A szakmai reszt kovetoen mar kialakultak a privat csoportok ahol mar felrehuzta a csokornyakkendot es lekerult smoking felso. Az egyik, legbefolyasosabb penzugyi csoport vezetoje az alabbi megallapitast tette:
Elore elnezest mert nem szoszerinti, hanem tartami az idezet.

Az EU rendesen megteremtette a nemzeti gyulolkodes melegagyat. A franciaknak, nemeteknek elege van mar, a belgak tojnak Brusszelre meg az egesz hivatalnok aradatra meg arra, hogy mar azt is tudja a vilag hanyan impotensek naluk. Az osztrakok fekete napkent emlegetik a csatlakozast, az olaszo bankok rohognek a markukba mert eleget huztak mar. Svedek nem is voltak hajlandoak elfogadni jelentos penzugyi feltetlrendszereket. A sok szerencsetlen ujonnan csatlakozott ezidaig meg statusszimbolumnak tekinti a sok sarga csillagot a kek mezoben a vezetoik meg meg nem kerultek oda a zsirosfazekhoz. 
Nem adok neki sokkal tobbet mint ket evet es szetrobban az egesz lufi es a sok szerencsetlen, aki mas orszagban talalta meg a szamitasat es munkaval, jelentos szakmai ismerettel tobbet elert mint a sok otthoni, nemzeti gyulolet celtablajava valik. Akkor majd kevesbe lesz fontos, hogy kinek a cimere melyik euros bankjegyen vagy ermen van, hanem az lesz a fontosabb, hogy melyik orszag tudja hazamenekiteni rendori biztositas mellett azokat akik a munkerovandorlas soran letelepedtek.

Kihagyva szandekosan azokat a penzugyi hatterbeli mozgasokat melyek nem publikusak, egyben sommazva roviden az elhangzottakat.
Ugyan ez egy ember velemenye volt, akit majd egy evtizede sem cinikusnak, sem karorvendonek, se rasszistanak nem tudnam nevezni. 
ELGONDOLKODTATO !! 
En sem tudok szabadulni a gondolattol, hogy ennek valoban van nagyon is realis alapja.

Mielott barki is vitaba szallna, gyujtse ossze az elmult ket ev jelentos EU-s nemzeti cikkeit, olvassa el egyutt.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 18)

Azert se! Nem szallok veled vitaba! <_<


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 18)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 18 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Azert se! Nem szallok veled vitaba! <_<
> [post=195458]Quoted post[/post]​*



a vitainditas csak koltoi volt, mert ezen nekem sincs kedvem vitatkozni


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 19)

az RTL-Klub csatorna Cigany bemondot keres...
most akkor ki megy tuntetni a diszkriminacio miatt?


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 20)

Elkapta a rendőrség azt a fiatalt, aki megszúrt egy 15 éves roma fiút egy budapesti buszon. A kardos támadó egy 17 éves, magát romának valló fiatal. 


Megvan a szurkáló - mondták pénteken az [origo]-nak a BRFK sajtó osztályán. A kardos támadó egy 17 éves, magát romának valló szerepjátékos fiatal, aki beismerte tettét.

A támadót azután sikerült lakossági bejelentés alapján elkapni, hogy a rendőrség félmillióról megemelte a nyomravezetői díjat egymillió forintra. A nyomozóknak a támadó mellett a hatfős csapat egyik tagját sikerült beazonosítani. A 17 éves fiú ismerőse vallomásában részletesen beszámolt az ügyről.

E szerint a szerepjátékos csapat furcsa öltözéke miatt már a buszmegállóban szóváltásba keveredett a később megtámadott fiúval és barátaival. A szerepjátékosoknál ugyanis fából készült kardok, pajzsok voltak, így várták a buszt a Moszkva téren. A vita a buszon is folytatódott, majd a szerepjátékos csapat egyik tagja, az egyetlen, akinél igazi kard volt, megtámadta a 15 éves fiút.

Eközben elhagyta a kórházat péntek délben a több mint egy hete megszúrt fiú. A 15 éves gyereket a Szent János kórház ortopéd-traumatológiai osztályáról mentővel szállították haza.

Khm!!!!  Érdekes ugye! De azért jó hogy volt egy tüntetés, legalább nem unatkoztak sem ők, és mi sem.


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 20)

ja... es kulfold fele megint hiret kelthettuk, hogy diszkriminacio van Magyarorszagon <_<
csak kinek a javara? hm..
mert ennek a hirnek mar nem lesz akkora visszhangja, mint az eredetinek, vagy a tuntetesnek...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@May 20 2005, 06:53 AM
> *ja... es kulfold fele megint hiret kelthettuk, hogy diszkriminacio van Magyarorszagon <_<
> csak kinek a javara? hm..
> mert ennek a hirnek mar nem lesz akkora visszhangja, mint az eredetinek, vagy a tuntetesnek...*


Tudjatok, most, hogy kiderult egyik cigany szurkalta a masikat, a hir, miszerint a magyarok uldozik oket tovabbra sem fog cafolodni. Ez az eset reszletei el fognak felejtodni. Csak az fog megmaradni, hogy egy romanit leszurtak Budapesten, es senki semmit sem tett, hogy ezt megakadalyozza. h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Te kinek drukolsz? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 20 2005, 07:57 AM
> *Te kinek drukolsz? :blink:
> [post=195812]Quoted post[/post]​*


Annak, hogy az emberek, fuggetlenul szinuktol, nyugodtan elhessenek anelkul, hogy a buszon vagy akarhol hipp-hopp leszurnak, megvernek, megeroszakolnak oket. Annak, hogy ne kelljen vegre racs mogott elni (latnod kellene anyamek jozsefvarosi hazaban mifele lakatok es racsok vannak minden egyes ajton!), mig az, akinek valoban racs mogott kellene lennie szabadon garazdalkodik. Annak, hogy gyilkossagert ne csak egy nemzeti szinu mosolyt kapjon a gyuilkos. Azert, hogy a borton valoban megtegye azt, mire kitalaltak - elriassza az eroszakos cselekmenyektol azokat, akik esetleg fontolgatjak. Annak, hogy ne kelljen folyamatosan ujabb es ujabb rendoroket, biztonsagi oroket felvenni, mert emelkedik a sulyos buncselekmenyek szama.

Tovabba annak, hogy Magyarorszagrol ne terjedjenek hazugsagok. Eleg nehezseg van az orszagban anelkul is, hogy az embert mindenfele uldozessel is vadoljak.

Es Te kinek drukkolsz?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+May 20 2005, 09:08 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ May 20 2005, 09:08 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 20 2005, 07:57 AM
> *Te kinek drukolsz? :blink:
> [post=195812]Quoted post[/post]​*


Annak, hogy az emberek, fuggetlenul szinuktol, nyugodtan elhessenek anelkul, hogy a buszon vagy akarhol hipp-hopp leszurnak, megvernek, megeroszakolnak oket. Annak, hogy ne kelljen vegre racs mogott elni (latnod kellene anyamek jozsefvarosi hazaban mifele lakatok es racsok vannak minden egyes ajton!), mig az, akinek valoban racs mogott kellene lennie szabadon garazdalkodik. Annak, hogy gyilkossagert ne csak egy nemzeti szinu mosolyt kapjon a gyuilkos. Azert, hogy a borton valoban megtegye azt, mire kitalaltak - elriassza az eroszakos cselekmenyektol azokat, akik esetleg fontolgatjak. Annak, hogy ne kelljen folyamatosan ujabb es ujabb rendoroket, biztonsagi oroket felvenni, mert emelkedik a sulyos buncselekmenyek szama.

Tovabba annak, hogy Magyarorszagrol ne terjedjenek hazugsagok. Eleg nehezseg van az orszagban anelkul is, hogy az embert mindenfele uldozessel is vadoljak.

Es Te kinek drukkolsz? 
[post=195819]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]




En neked, hogy az almod valora valjon


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

Unokaink talan latni fogjak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Gondolod , hogy akkor meg lesz elet a foldon? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

Jo kerdes. Lehet, hogy a dolog rajtunk all?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Elvilleg igen , gyakorlatillag az idetlen politikusokon, aztan rajtunk :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 20 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Elvilleg igen , gyakorlatillag az idetlen politikusokon, aztan rajtunk :blink:*


Tudod, egy darabig az volt a fixa ideam, hogy a politikusok tolunk fuggnek. Marmint a valasztopolgaroktol. A kanadai parlament es benne a sok nyavajas csirkefogo tegnap fenyesen igazolta, hogy ebredjek fel, es vegyem ki a kezem a bilibol. Irtam pl egy levelet a kepviselonknek, mert olyan nezetet kepvisel, ami a korzetunkben tuti nem tamogatott (konzervativ videk vagyunk). No erre visszairt, hogy o nem ert egyet azokkal, akik neki leveleket irogatnak, es o akkor is csak ugy fog szavazni, ahogy a partja mondja neki. Sot, inditvanyozta a parlamentben, hogy jarjanak utana, ki is buzditja az embereket arra, hogy a kepviseloiknek irogassanak, ha nem ertenek egyet nezeteivel, magatartasaval. Lasd www.markholland.ca Brrrrgghhh!!!!!


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 20)

Micsoda érdekes fejlemények


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+May 20 2005, 09:26 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ May 20 2005, 09:26 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 20 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Elvilleg igen , gyakorlatillag az idetlen politikusokon, aztan rajtunk :blink:*


Tudod, egy darabig az volt a fixa ideam, hogy a politikusok tolunk fuggnek. Marmint a valasztopolgaroktol. A kanadai parlament es benne a sok nyavajas csirkefogo tegnap fenyesen igazolta, hogy ebredjek fel, es vegyem ki a kezem a bilibol. Irtam pl egy levelet a kepviselonknek, mert olyan nezetet kepvisel, ami a korzetunkben tuti nem tamogatott (konzervativ videk vagyunk). No erre visszairt, hogy o nem ert egyet azokkal, akik neki leveleket irogatnak, es o akkor is csak ugy fog szavazni, ahogy a partja mondja neki. Sot, inditvanyozta a parlamentben, hogy jarjanak utana, ki is buzditja az embereket arra, hogy a kepviseloiknek irogassanak, ha nem ertenek egyet nezeteivel, magatartasaval. Lasd www.markholland.ca Brrrrgghhh!!!!!
[post=195851]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]



:blink: Mit nem ertesz? Te megvalasztottad es kuss.; Majd o eldonti mi jo neked, es ehez semmi kozod. Joreggelt :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

Ja. Most voltam egy *****-eros kaveert, hogy lecsillapitsam magam. Igaz nem erre a pufara szavaztam, bepalizta a tobbieket. Mostmar talan azok sem fognak ra voksolni. Minel elobb! :evil


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Ugy latom, a politizalas art a szepsegednek  Nyugodj meg , mindegy kit valasztasz :blink:


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 20)

Nahát!!!  Nem gondoltam hogy ilyen parasztok a képviselők Kanadában (is)!!!!!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

A ficko egy fiatal karrierista, aki ugy veli, hogy a szavazokat b...ni, a miniszterelnok s.gget fedig lelkesen nyalni kell. Ezt sokan masok is igy gondoljak a parlamentben. A gond az, hogy ennek egy rinocerosz fenekerol van a bor a pofajan, mert meg inditvanyozni is van kedve, hogy a szavazok csak ne levelezgessenek vele. :evil 

csocsike, lehet, hogy igazad van. Art ez a szepsegemnek. Amint vegzek itt a dologhazban, megyek egy manikurre meg dajerra.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 20 2005, 10:37 AM
> *A ficko egy fiatal karrierista, aki ugy veli, hogy a szavazokat b...ni, a miniszterelnok s.gget fedig lelkesen nyalni kell. Ezt sokan masok is igy gondoljak a parlamentben. A gond az, hogy ennek egy rinocerosz fenekerol van a bor a pofajan, mert meg inditvanyozni is van kedve, hogy a szavazok csak ne levelezgessenek vele. :evil
> 
> csocsike, lehet, hogy igazad van. Art ez a szepsegemnek. Amint vegzek itt a dologhazban, megyek egy manikurre meg dajerra.
> [post=195937]Quoted post[/post]​*





Tegyel fel kepet utana :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

Valami ilyesmire gondolsz?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 20)

Hat, nem egeszen erre gondoltam


----------



## jullan (2005 Május 20)

> *csocsike, lehet, hogy igazad van. Art ez a szepsegemnek. Amint vegzek itt a dologhazban, megyek egy manikurre meg dajerra.*



Čs fagyira nem hivod meg magad?


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 20 2005, 04:37 PM
> *A ficko egy fiatal karrierista, aki ugy veli, hogy a szavazokat b...ni, a miniszterelnok s.gget fedig lelkesen nyalni kell. Ezt sokan masok is igy gondoljak a parlamentben. A gond az, hogy ennek egy rinocerosz fenekerol van a bor a pofajan, mert meg inditvanyozni is van kedve, hogy a szavazok csak ne levelezgessenek vele. :evil
> 
> csocsike, lehet, hogy igazad van. Art ez a szepsegemnek. Amint vegzek itt a dologhazban, megyek egy manikurre meg dajerra.
> [post=195937]Quoted post[/post]​*



milyen egyforma a vilag mindenhol :rohog :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@May 20 2005, 12:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ott is a manikur meg a dajer az idegnyugtato a megfaradt ferfiember szamara?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 20 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Čs fagyira nem hivod meg magad? *


Ez nalam annyira termeszetes, gondoltam le sem kell irnom.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+May 20 2005, 08:20 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ May 20 2005, 08:20 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@May 20 2005, 12:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ott is a manikur meg a dajer az idegnyugtato a megfaradt ferfiember szamara? 
[post=195968]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


:rohog :rohog :rohog cool cool


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 20)

mar megint rosszul rakom ossze a mondandomat :rohog :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2005 Május 20)

> _Originally posted by Etna+May 20 2005, 08:22 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Etna @ May 20 2005, 08:22 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rohog :rohog :rohog cool cool
[post=195971]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

:rohog :rohog meno cool


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 21)

Én csak Pufi reagálására várok, most hogy mégse a rasszista magyarok voltak!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 21)

A Pufi regote nem jart erre 

Nézegeti az étlapot a pali az étteremben, aztán megkérdezi a pincért:
- Cigánypecsenyéjük van?
- Van, de akkor nem lesz zene. :blink:


----------



## GIGI (2005 Május 21)

HirtTV-ben Erdos Miklos riportja:


Tamás Gáspár Miklós: "tévedtem, elismerem, és nagyon sajnálom" 

2005. máj. 21., 13:00 


Erdős Miklós: Vendégem Tamás Gáspár Miklós filozófus, aki a vasárnapi Moszkva téri rasszizmus elleni tüntetés egyik vezérszónoka volt. Jó estét kívánok. Az ok pedig, hogy ide hívtuk, hogy a rendőrségi vizsgálat megállapította, hogy a tüntetést kiváltó gyilkossági kísérlet elkövetője maga is roma származású fiatalember volt. És rögtön azt kell kérdeznem, hogy hogy érzi most magát?

Tamás Gáspár Miklós: Hát a dolog elég világos: tévedtem. Tévedtem, és roppantul sajnálom, hogy olyasmiket mondtam, igen hevesen, aminek az alapja hát egyszerűen nem volt helytálló, úgyhogy ezt roppantul sajnálom és fájlalom, és nyilvánvaló, hogy ugye a heves vérmérsékletem és egyebek is elragadják az embert, meg a hamis látszatok, de kétségkívül, nem kívánom ezt a dolgot mentegetni, az ember tévedett, ismerje el. Én most tévedtem, elismerem, és nagyon sajnálom, hogy

E. M.: Na most biztos, hogy ezt nagyon sokan nagyra értékelik, egyrészt azt, hogy ebben a helyzetben eljött ide, és azt, hogy ezt így elmondta. Csakhogy az Ön vádjai ott Nem is a vádjai, a megállapításai igen súlyosak voltak. Tehát ha csak idézhetném Seszták Ágnest, aki, anélkül, hogy tudta volna, mi lesz a rendőrségi vizsgálat eredménye, azt írta a Magyar Nemzetben, hogy TGM önmagából kilépve, hisztérikus tenyérjósként szórta sztereotip és sértő közhelyeit. Van ez olyan fájdalmas, mint egy kard ütötte seb. És hogyha ehhez még hozzáteszem azt, hogy ebben az országban itt nem lehet élni

TGM: Ezt nem mondtam. Seszták Ágnes rosszul idéz, olvastam a cikkét.

E. M.: De ezt nem csak a Seszták Ágnes

TGM: Dehogynem. Dehogynem. Egymástól veszik át a publicisták egyre inkább eltorzítva a frázisokat. Szó sincs róla.

E. M.: Mit mondott? Miből lett ez?

TGM: Azt mondtam, hogy fajüldöző országban nem akarunk élni. Na most ez azt jelenti, hogyha valaki tud magyarul, ez azt jelenti, hogy nem akarjuk, hogy ez fajüldöző ország legyen, természetesen, nem azt, hogy ez fajüldöző ország, hiszen ahol vannak ilyen jelenségek, ez nem fajüldöző ország, hála Istennek, annak ellenére, hogy súlyos diszkriminációs jelenségek vannak.

E. M.: De hát Ön azt mondta, odafelé tart, arrafelé tart, ugye ez egy folyamat

TGM: Nem, nem azt mondtam, hogy arrafelé tart, azt mondtam, vannak, nota bene, hosszú ideje vannak jelenségek, nota bene ennek a televíziónak is elmondtam, hogy ezek a jelenségek nem Magyarországra egyedül jellemzők. Hogyha netán igazuk volna az illojális bírálóimnak, hogy én azt mondtam, hogy innen el kell menni, hát másutt pont ilyen rasszista bűntettek előfordulnak, mint amire én gyanakodtam ebben az esetben  ebben az esetben tévesen.

E. M.: Akkor ezt már régen megfogalmazta magában, hogy akkor, hogy olyan országban nem akar élni, mert hogy

TGM: Hát ez természetes. És akkor Ön szeretne élni rasszista országban?

E. M.: Természetesen nem.

TGM: Ennyi az egész.

E. M.: De a Moszkva téri beszéd után akkor most ez megváltozott? Most, hogy kiderült, hogy ez az eset ez nem volt egy rasszista

TGM: Továbbra sem szeretnék fajüldöző országban élni. Az elv helyes, tehát amit én általánosságban megfogalmaztam, az önmagában, elvontan helyes, csak rossz alkalomból

E. M.: De miből? Szóval gyakorlatilag itt most egy bizonyítási kísérlet történt arra, hogy ez egy fajüldöző ország.

TGM: Bocsásson meg, már hányszor mondjam még, hogy nem mondtam azt, hogy ez egy fajüldöző ország. Azt mondtam

E. M.: Na de ez a tüntetés ez egy rasszizmus elleni tüntetés volt, de nyilvánvalóan

TGM: Igen Rasszista jelenségek vannak, de ez egy nagyon rossz alkalom nekem ezt fejtegetnem, amikor kiderült, hogy ez nem volt rasszista bűntett, és rossz alkalomból, egyébként a rasszizmus ügyének is ártva beszéltem én ott, és talán beszéltek mások is, de én a rám háruló felelősséget vállalom csak el nyilván, úgyhogy ez nem volt helyes, és én nem hiszem, hogy hát látja, ugye rögtön ilyen kellemetlen következményekkel jár a dolog, mert nyilvánvaló, érthető, hogy Ön is és mások is azt mondják, hogy hát hogyha ilyen bizonyítékokra támaszkodnak ezek az állítások, hát akkor mit érnek ezek az állítások?! Ezt én hoztam a saját fejemre, ez kétségtelen, úgyhogy

E. M.: Jó, akkor maradjunk annál, hogy rasszizmus sújtotta országban vagy nem tudom én élni valóban nagyon rossz lehet.

TGM: Nem jó.

E. M.: De van ennek egy másik oldala is. Folyamatosan a rasszistaság vádjával megvádolva sem lehet sokkal jobb élni. Legalább olyan nehéz elviselni, erre vonatkozóan

TGM: Nézze, én ezt az ismeretlen elkövetőt vádoltam meg ezzel, és sajnálom.

E. M.: Na de egy fecske nem csinál nyarat, ha még netán

TGM: De rasszisták vannak természetesen mindenütt, nálunk is vannak bőséggel

E. M.: Ez az, pontosan most mondta ki, mindenütt vannak.

TGM: Igen, hogyne.

E. M.: Mennyivel vannak itt többen?

TGM: De éppen az előbb mondta, ha figyelt arra, amit mondtam

E. M.: Igen, én abszolút figyeltem.

TGM: Sőt, már második alkalommal mondom el egy hét leforgása alatt a Hírtelevízióban, hogy nem gondolom, hogy nálunk súlyosabb rasszista jelenségek vannak, mint Csehországban vagy Németországban vagy egyebütt. És egyáltalán nem erről van szó. Arról van szó, hogy ez a mi felelősségünk, hogy Magyarországon ilyen dolgok ne legyenek. Nem arról van szó, hogy összehasonlításban hol állunk. Ki az ördög méregeti a dolgokat így?

E. M.: Na de most Ön azt mondja, hogy ez a mi felelősségünk, és akkor ugye általában azt szokták mondani, hogy az írástudók felelőssége különösen nagy felelősség. És ebben az esetben

TGM: Igen. El is vállalom a felelősséget, ebben az esetben tévedtem.

E. M.: De nemcsak Tamás Gáspár Miklósnak kell elvállalni a felelősséget, mert ebben az ügyben az ország miniszterelnöke fölállt a Parlamentben, jól előkészítette a mondandóját, azt mondta, hogy természetesen ő tudja, hogy nem szabad előbb farkast kiáltani, mint ahogy a farkas megjelenik, de ebben az esetben egészen biztos abban, hogy itt valóban egy rasszizmus által vezérelt bűncselekmény történt. Majd még utána azt is megjegyezte, öt perccel később, hogy az érettségi botrányban először vizsgálatot kell tartani, és aztán ítélkezni. Itt pedig, úgy néz ki, hogy többen előre ítélkeztek.

TGM: Igen, és ez hiba. Én most nem akarok ebben a beszélgetésben most én bírálni, amikor teljesen joggal engem bírálnak most ebben a helyzetben. Ez teljesen indokolt. Az, hogy azt lehetett hinni, hogy itt rasszista bűntény történt, hát ez világos, mert sokan azt hittük, én magam is azt hittem, és mások is azt hitték  mindannyian tévedtünk.

E. M.: Nagyon sokan Higgye el, hogy még énbennem is volt egy olyan, hogy bizony, ez nagyon nagy valószínűséggel egy rasszista dolog.

TGM: Igen Igen, úgy festett a dolog.

E. M.: Pokorni Zoltán az ellenzék részéről fölállt, és azt mondta, hogy ez minden bizonnyal az volt. De ugyanakkor nagyon sokan végiggondolták azt, hogy mi van akkor, hogyha mégsem az volt, és annak milyen következményei lehetnek.

TGM: Igen, hát én nem gondoltam végig, és ezt, mondom, sajnálom, és az az igazság, hogy ez egy nehéz ügy, tudja, mert ha az ember kivárta volna a vizsgálat végét, tegyük föl, hogy az történt volna, amire sokan gyanakodtak  így én is , és hogyha várt volna az ember a vizsgálat végéig, esetleg hetekig, akkor szemrehányást tehetett volna magának, hogy nem állt ki egy ilyen ügyben. Így fordítva alakult, bizonyos értelemben nem baj, hogy egy rasszista bűnténnyel kevesebb, az végül is jó, bármilyen szörnyű ez az ügy

E. M.: Hát igen, csak De ha Ön nem is szó szerint, de a miniszterelnök úr úgy válaszolt Pokorni Zoltánnak, hogy bizony ez az ellenzék felelőssége.

TGM: Ezt a házi érettségire mondta?

E. M.: Nem. Erre a dologra mondta.

TGM: Hát ha ezt mondta

E. M.: Illetve a kettőt összevonta.

TGM: Nézze, én ezt nem hallottam ezt a beszédet, úgyhogy nem kívánok itt senkit hátba támadni.

E. M.: Mondok másikat, nem tudom, hallotta-e. Kuncze Gábor azt mondta, hogy de azt hiszem, Gyurcsány Ferenc is, Kuncze Gábor csak rákontrázott: Ki engedte hosszú pórázra a szélsőjobboldalt Magyarországon? Ez mi, hogyha nem az, hogy az ellenzék tehet mindenről.

TGM: Jó, egy nem létező rasszista bűntény felelőseit nem lehet megtalálni, úgyhogy ezek mind szerencsétlen kijelentések az adott kontextusban, és én abszolút nem vagyok most abban a helyzetben, hogy bárkit bíráljak.

E. M.: Borzasztóan kínosan érzem magam, mert most én meg kénytelen vagyok most, ebben a helyzetben bizonyos kérdéseket föltenni.

TGM: Hát ahhoz joga van.

E. M.: Mert hogy ettől érett meg most egy kicsit erre az idő. Gyakorlatilag akkor, amikor az ellenzéket bírálják, akkor az ember elgondolkozik azon, hogyha van is, nyilvánvalóan  mint ahogy Ön mondta  mindenütt van némi rasszizmus, itt nem több, mint másutt körülöttünk, akkor nem lenne-e sokkal jobb ezt együtt leküzdeni, legyőzni, nem pedig politikai eszközként fölhasználni a másik folyamatos megfélemlítésére, sarokba szorítására, mert így valóban nem lehet sohasem legyőzni még azt a kicsit sem, ami esetleg van.

TGM: Nézze, nem tudom, olvasta-e azt a cikket, amit írtam a Magyar Hírlapban ezelőtt egy pár héttel, amelyre a Magyar Nemzetben Bayer Zsolt válaszolt, amelyben én pontosan azt mondtam, hogy teljesen értelmetlen dolog a jobboldal folyamatos sértegetése és megalázása és megszégyenítése ezekben a dolgokban, nem ér semmit, nem megyünk vele semmire, senkinek nem jó, és a magam részéről abbahagyom. Na most ugye ezt néhány héttel ez előtt az eset előtt mondtam el, és én nem vádolok itt senkit semmivel, ami nem helytálló. Az, hogy itt kinek milyen hibái és bűnei vannak, az egy nagyon nehéz és hosszú kérdés, amelyre ha válaszolnánk pontosabban nagyon hosszú és nehéz. Mindenkinek vannak ebben a dologban hibái, ez kétségtelen, de mondom, hogy ez nem az a pillanat, amikor én bárkinek a felelősségeit firtathatom, amikor itt a saját felelősségemről van szó, és én ezt egyáltalán nem kívánom semmilyen értelemben oldani vagy föl Az ember vállalja el a dolgokat, úgyhogy most ez nem az a pillanat, ahol én mások felelősségéről itt szónokolhatok.

E. M.: Igen, én meg mint az előbb mondtam, azért tudunk most erről beszélni, mert egyébként azok, akiket ez a vád ér folyamatosan, azok félnek ettől. Igazából most is nézze meg, ebben az esetben is az ellenzék is, az ellenzéki sajtó is hallgatott  valójában nem tudta, hogy hogy reagáljon erre. Most, hogy kiderült, hogy nem igaz

TGM: Én három érdekes cikket olvastam magamról csak ebben a dologban, úgyhogy az a nagy hallgatás az nem

E. M.: De most én egyáltalán arról beszélek, hogy amikor megtörtént ez a bűncselekmény, borzasztó nehéz ezt kezelni, hiszen az ember előre tudta, hogy ez lesz belőle. Szóval ez száz százalékra kiszámítható volt, hogy ebből a rasszizmus vádja betakarja ezt az országot, nemzetet.

TGM: Ez nem takarja be az országot és nemzetet, csak az elkövetőket, de elkövetők sem voltak ilyen értelemben. Rasszista bűntény elkövetői nem voltak, mert nem volt rasszista bűntény, úgyhogy az, hogy az emberekben az aggodalom föltámad, azt Ön is elismerte az imént, és akkor persze hogy így van. Na most nem tudom, hogy miért kellene azt gondolni egyébként, hogy egy nemzet van megvádolva ezzel a dologgal, amikor a rasszistákat vádolják meg rasszizmussal. Ha egyszer a nemzet nem rasszista és nem gondolják a nemzet védelmezői, hogy rasszista, akkor miért kéne ezt magukra venniük? Ez egy teljesen abszurd közírás

E. M.: Hát csak azért, mert azt mondja Gyurcsány Ferenc és azt mondja Kuncze Gábor, hogy az ellenzék

TGM: Legföljebb a jobboldalra mondják, hát az sem az egész ország.

E. M.: A jobboldal, a nemzeti oldal, a konzervatív oldal, hogy ők engedték hosszú pórázra, miközben az Orbán-kormány idején eltűnt Ekrem-Kemal György és Szabó Albert, és nem masíroztak, nem csináltak semmit.

TGM: Jó, hát ezeket nevezi Csurka István operett-náciknak, hát nem róluk van szó elsősorban, de hanem arról van szó, látja, elsősorban, hogy több mint négyszáz szegregált cigány iskolai osztály van ma Magyarországon. Ez kormányoktól függetlenül megoldhatatlannak tűnik, az oktatási szegregáció, és ez egy rendszerszerű megkülönböztetése a roma kisebbségnek. Ezek a fajta problémák vannak

E. M.: Ez az, amit összefogva kéne megoldani a jelenleg egymással szemben álló két tábornak, nem pedig egymást megvádolni azzal, hogy melyik tehet erről.

TGM: Mindenesetre láthatólag nem sikerül megoldani, és semmiféle előrehaladás nem észlelhető ebben a dologban.

E. M.: Na de hogyha kimennek a Moszkva térre és azt mondják, hogy miért nincs itt a másik oldal? Ugye ez volt a

TGM: Ezt nem mondta senki, mert ott volt.

E. M.: De.

TGM: Ott volt a Magyar Demokrata Fórum képviselője, hogyne lett volna ott. Egy jobboldali képviselő jelen volt, és beszédet mondott.

E. M.: De hát én magam hallottam, most meg nem tudom mondani, hogy kitől: jó lenne, hogyha többen itt lennénk, hogyha mások is itt lennénk.

TGM: Nem, a kifogás az volt, hogy a miniszterelnök és a házelnök nincs ott. Erről volt szó. Mindegy. Nézze

E. M.: Pokorni urat is megvádolták, azt mondta, hogy ő azért nem volt ott, mert nem tudtak róla. De ettől függetlenül

TGM: Én ezt nem hallottam, én azt hallottam, hogy kifogásolták, hogy nem volt ott a miniszterelnök és a házelnök, de mondom, visszanézve erre az egész dologra, végül is jó, hogy nem voltak ott tulajdonképpen, mert az egész tévedésen, félreértésen alapult, úgyhogy itt árnyékra vetődtünk, ahogy mondani szokás, és ez  tekintettel a dolog súlyosságára  nagyon sajnálatos, és én mondom, igazán, nagyon, borzasztóan sajnálom, hogy akaratlanul is megtévesztettem embereket. Magamat is megtévesztettem, de hát ez nem vigasz.

E. M.: Lehet, hogy ezt most sokan úgy veszik, hogy Öntől ez valamiféle elnézés-, bocsánatkérés.

TGM: Hát ezt mondtam is, elnézést kérek, hát tényleg

E. M.: Nyilvánvalóan Öntől nem függ ez, hogy most itt hogy alakul a továbbiakban, de ugye ennek a nemzetnek a rossz közérzete amiatt, hogy megvádolva érzi magát most aztán

TGM: De nem érezheti magát megvádolva, ilyen őrült nincsen.

E. M.: De nem emiatt az eset miatt. Bizony ugye

TGM: Ezt nem ismerem el. Ezt nem ismerem el, ilyen nincsen. Ez egy rémkép, higgye el nekem. Egy rémkép, rémálom.

E. M.: Akkor próbáljuk meg onnan megközelíteni, hogy ebben az esetben a Moszkva téri autóbusz végállomásán történtek esetében is többektől elhangzott  én magam is hallottam , hogy az emberi közömbösség hogy nem léptek közbe hogy nem tudták megakadályozni Hallottam olyat, aki saját magát ostorozta, hogy remélem, hogyha ott lettem volna, bennem lett volna bátorság közbelépni. Na most ez is valamiféle bűntudatot jelent. És ugyanez a bűntudat úgy hatvan éve kísér minket. Gyakorlatilag folyamatosan azt kell éreznünk, hogy mi felelősek vagyunk, pedig a halált megvető bátorságnak a hiánya, az azt gondolom, hogy nem bűn, főleg nem közösségi, közösen elkövetett

TGM: Igen Nekem írt e-mailt egy amerikai ismerősöm, akinek elküldtem a cikkemet, mondván, hogy ez nálunk is így történt volna, mondta. Az emberek elszaladnak. Hát ha az emberek fölfegyverzett banditákkal találkoznak egy buszon, akkor elszaladnak. Ezt én nem tartom sem nemzeti, sem földrész- sem semmilyen specifikumnak. Az emberek félnek attól, hogy megsebzik vagy megölik őket. Ebben nem találok semmi különöset. Ezt egyébként elmondtam már akkor is, amikor más volt a föltételezésem a bűntény okáról, ezt akkor is elmondtam egy másik televíziós műsorban, hogy én nem szeretem ezeket a moralizálásokat, hogy az embereket felelősségre vonják azért, mert úgy viselkednek, hát ahogy Mi is az állatvilág része vagyunk bizonyos értelemben, ha egy hegyes pengével állunk szemben, akkor félünk. Én is, gondolom, félnék.

E. M.: Nagyon jó lenne, hogyha ezt a következtetést vonnák le mások is ebből az esetből, és reméljük, hogy azok, akiket esetleg az Ön beszéde sértett meg, azok most nem mennek ki a Moszkva térre, hanem csak csendesen szomorkodnak. Köszönöm szépen, hogy eljött


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Május 22)

Elkapta a rendőrség azt a fiatalt, aki megszúrt egy 15 éves roma fiút egy budapesti buszon. A kardos támadó egy 17 éves, _*magát romának valló fiatal. *_
Na most,hogy is van ez?

Ha Mengele DR . Zsidonak _*vallotta*_ volna magat akkor felmentik?

Ha en _*feketeborunek vallanam*_ magam lehetnek Neger polgarjogi aktivista is 
csokolom?


----------



## Spanky (2005 Május 22)

minek orultem ma ?  

Magyarorszagon nincs rasszista ! :rohog


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 22)

Én 1990-ben a TGM miatt szavaztam az SzDSz-re! Aztán megutáltam. Most kezdem szeretni. :wacko:


----------



## zajec (2005 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@May 12 2005, 12:11 PM
> *Hm...én elég forro vérü vagyok sok szempontbol....ez nagyon enyhe büntetés lenne...Szibéria ? Čn mindenkit odaküldenék aki odavalo... :angry:
> [post=193978]Quoted post[/post]​*



Jullan ezt mér sokan megtették másokkal,mert úgy gondolták náluk az igazság.


Igen sokan pofára estek ezzel a témával kapcsolatban.
Ebből a komédiából az látszik mekkora hülyének nézi a hatalom és egy-két érdekcsoport a polgárait egy-egy sztorit miként használnak fel a saját érdekeik szerint.
Gyurcsány a parlamentben egy másik témával kapcsolatban azt mondta nem ildomos egy eljárásban lévő ügyről bármit is mondani(jogállamban) főleg nem egy bírói itélet híján,mindenkit megillet az ártatlanság vélelme,és a következő pillanatban már egy ilyen ügyről a "roma lekardozásról" prédikált.

Meg kellene már végre tanulni,mindennek az alapja a kettős mérce,amikor egy nép vagy nemzet vagy egyén különbnek gondolja másoknál önmagát az ostobaság.
Annyit várj el másoktól mint amennyit te magad megteszel. szól a népi bölcselet Arany után szabadon.
A zsidók kiválasztott népnek gondolják magukat, és goy-oknak hívnak másokat, a legkeményebb rasszizmus szavaival illetik az arabokat. 
A cigányok parasztnak nevezik a "magyarokat" és pl: egy oláh-cigány soha nem keresi a kapcsolatot egy beás-cigánnyal.
De fellelhető ez állami szinten is akár a "szabadság fogadatlan prókátora" (az aki rendőrállamot épített fel) a USA viselkedésében.
A Japán elleni háború megindításakor összefogdosták az usa-ban élő "japcsikat" táborokba zárták öket és vidám kis kuplékat énekeltek róluk sárgáknak rizszabálóknak nevezve őket.
Most ugyan ez megy,csak most világméretű és arab meg terrorista,így egybemosva és bírósági itélet nélkül korlátlan ideig fogvatartanak és kínoznak embereket különböző táborokban.
Csak jelzem szerintem pont a zsidóknak (mert ugye ők a világtörténelem során az egyik legnagyobb igazságtalanságot elszenvedett nép) kellene a legjobban ezen igazságtalanságok ellen tiltakozni hiszen ha valamiért meghaltak a koncentrációs táborokba hurcolt emberek akkor az az(szerintem),hogy ilyen soha többet nem fordulhat elő a világban. 
Ehhez képes szétkergették az idők folyamán népeket, tuszikat mészároltak milliószámra, terroristának bélyegeztek komplett népeket,és megszálltak,kiraboltak,leigáznak országokat. 

SZERINTEM:
- mindenkit az minősít amit mond és az amit tesz
-ha egy kisebbséghez is tartozik valaki akkor nem csak a saját számlájára hanem a kisebbsége számlájára is teszi azt amit tesz. 
- de minden állampolgár az országa számlájára is teszi azt amit tesz.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by silverboy2_@May 22 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Fenyegetés
> 
> Az RTL Klub kereskedelmi televízió vasárnap esti híradójában arról számolt be: információi szerint a 17 éves gyanúsított rendőrségi vallomásában azt állította, áldozata megfenyegette azzal, hogy elvágja a torkát, és utána egy késsel a kezében meg is indult felé a buszon. A csatorna úgy tudja, hogy ugyanezt vallották a fiú 15 éves barátai is. Az RTL Klub információja szerint a 17 éves fiú azt mondta, hogy a kardot a játékhoz használt fakardok közül vette elő, és nem az övé volt.
> ...


A mi szegény kis Józsikánk....Hajrá Magyarország!!!!! :rohog :rohog


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by zajec_@May 22 2005, 07:56 PM
> *Gyurcsány a parlamentben egy másik témával kapcsolatban azt mondta nem ildomos egy eljárásban lévő ügyről bármit is mondani(jogállamban) főleg nem egy bírói itélet híján,mindenkit megillet az ártatlanság vélelme[post=196376]Quoted post[/post]​*


Csak csondesen jegyzem meg, hogy e tema kapcsan ezt mondtam es le fajgyuloloztek itt a forumon...


----------



## zajec (2005 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by Kika+May 22 2005, 02:01 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ May 22 2005, 02:01 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-zajec_@May 22 2005, 07:56 PM
> *Gyurcsány a parlamentben egy másik témával kapcsolatban azt mondta nem ildomos egy eljárásban lévő ügyről bármit is mondani(jogállamban) főleg nem egy bírói itélet híján,mindenkit megillet az ártatlanság vélelme[post=196376]Quoted post[/post]​*


Csak csondesen jegyzem meg, hogy e tema kapcsan ezt mondtam es le fajgyuloloztek itt a forumon...
[post=196378]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]

Kika ha ez alapján tették akkor azt szerintem rosszul tették,de az is lehet gyüjtik a jópontokat,tudod 5piros az egy rózsaszin stb.

Az is érdekes volt a megszúrt fiú papája azt mondta az elkövetőre az bizony nem roma ő száz méterről már a menéséről is megismeri a cigányt.
Na akkor ez most mi vagy még is vannak rassz jegyek ami alapján megismerhetőek kisebbségek?


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 22)

> _Originally posted by zajec+May 22 2005, 08:29 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(zajec @ May 22 2005, 08:29 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kika ha ez alapján tették akkor azt szerintem rosszul tették,de az is lehet gyüjtik a jópontokat,tudod 5piros az egy rózsaszin stb.

Az is érdekes volt a megszúrt fiú papája azt mondta az elkövetőre az bizony nem roma ő száz méterről már a menéséről is megismeri a cigányt.
Na akkor ez most mi vagy még is vannak rassz jegyek ami alapján megismerhetőek kisebbségek?
[post=196380]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Ja azon kihaltam, valami ilyesmi volt a szoveg:

papa: Igy jar egy roma?
mama: Nem.
papa: Ez nem roma

Errol egy vicc jutott eszembe: Mindenki rendornek szuletik, csak van aki tovabbtanul


----------



## Ditta (2005 Május 22)

Errol egy vicc jutott eszembe: Mindenki rendornek szuletik, csak van aki tovabbtanul 
[post=196382]Quoted post[/post]​[/quote]
meno meno :rohog :meghajolo :rohog :meghajolo :rohog meno


----------



## lilli (2005 Május 23)

elgondolkodtató gondolatok:





"No, úgy néz ki Tomcatnek (akit amúgy nem bírok, de ez más kérdés) most igaza volt.

Ez most nagy bukta azoknak, akik politikai kampányhoz akarták felhasználni az esetet, MINDKÉT oldalon! 

Ettől függetlenül bizony meglehetősen erős a talán hétköznapi rasszizmusnak nevezhető jelenség Magyarországon. Amikor nem tevőlegesen, nem feltűnően, csak amúgy csendesen csinálják.

Az is tény, hogy sajnos bizonyos körülmények miatt érthető, ha nem is menthető a dolog. Sokkal feltűnőbb az, mikor garázda, bűnöző, stb. cigányokkal akad össze az ember, mintha ugyanolyan normálissal, mint te vagy én.

Mindenre lehet jó példa meg ellenpélda is. Baromi sok aljas, garázda, bűnöző magyar is van, mégse magyarozunk. (Bezzeg Ausztriában, néha szégyellem magam, ha észreveszem, hogy a boltokban magyarul ki van írva, hogy a lopást jelentik a rendőrségen, stb. Ott bizony a magyaroknak van ilyen rossz hírük. )

Kb. 5 évig éltem úgy, hogy egy telken volt a házam egy roma családdal meg egy magyar pasival. A magyar egy munkakerülő, alkoholista genny volt, folyton tőlünk lopta az áramot, rugdosta a kutyámat, duhajkodott. Egyszer kis híján nekimentem, olyan undorító mocskos alak volt.
A roma családra semmi panaszom nem lehetett, becsületes, segítőkész, takaros, értelmes emberek.

Fiatalkoromban, mikor karateedzésekre jártam, az egyik legjobb haver és edzőpartner egy végtelenül jószívű roma postás srác volt.

Ugyanakkor az is tény, hogy az egyetlen ember, aki megvert valami mondvancsinált kis szóváltás miatt, az roma volt. Az egyetlen ember, aki kirabolt, az roma volt. Az egyetlen ember, aki többszézezer forintot nem fizetett ki egy adásvételi szerződés után egy évig, az roma volt.

Melyik az igazi? Nem lehet választani, mindegyik beletartozik a képbe.

De a negatív tapasztalatok ellenére szerintem nem szabad elkönyvelni úgy, hogy a cigány automatikusan gyanús, munkakerülő, bűnöző, stb.
Ha ez mélyen beivódik a köztudatba, az egyfajta pozitív visszcsatolásként épp ezt a képet fogja erősíteni, és minden romának, aki szeretné megmutatni, hogy nem igaz ez a kép, borzasztóan megnehezítheto a dolgát ez a hétkoznapi rasszizmus.

Persze tudom, nem könnyű elvonatkoztatni a kirívó negatív esetektől. Nekem sem. Bennem is megvan ennek a hétköznapi rasszizmusnak a csírája, amit minden rossz tapasztalat táplál.
De szeretném, ha tudatosan nem engednék a késztetésnek, és nem tételeznék fel automatikusan rosszat valakiről a származása miatt."

forrás:

http://forum.index.hu/Article/viewArticle?...58106&t=9124272


ott olvastam:


_A népesség hány százaléka húzná rá az összes cigányra a vagonajtót?_

______________________________


Látszat és csalás Népszabadság  Révész Sándor  2005. május 23. 


Szabad-e a rasszizmust politikai haszonvágyból a napi csatározások szintjére vinni? - állítólag így merül fel a kérdés azóta, hogy tudjuk, a roma kamaszt roma származású "hagyományorzo harcmuvész" döfte le. Erre a kétértelmu kérdésre van egyértelmu válasz: Igen! Szabad. Sot, kell! 


Mit kell napi csatározások szintjére vinni? Nyilván azt, ami napi probléma, és amirol van kivel csatázni. A cigánygyulölet naponta és tömegesen megnyilvánul, utcán, kocsmában, munkahelyen, iskolában, a neten. Ennek konkrét napi következményei vannak. Befolyásolják a romák munkavállalását, oktatását, társadalmi kapcsolatait, egészségét, szórakozási lehetoségeit, közérzetét, biztonságát. Vannak, s politikai, közvélemény-formáló erovel rendelkeznek, akik ezeket a nyilvánvaló tapasztalati tényeket tagadják, amit pedig nem tagadnak, azért kollektíve a romákat teszik felelossé, vagyis maguk is a hétköznapi rasszizmus hordozói. 



Van tehát napi probléma, és van kivel csatázni. 



A "politikai haszonvágy" pedig sunyi kifejezés, mert két ellentétes értéku értelmezése lehet. Ha politikai haszonvágy alatt a politikán keresztül elérheto magánhaszon, magánhatalom vágyát értjük, akkor semmit nem helyes politikai haszonvágyból tenni, ha viszont a politikai meggyozodésünk szerinti közhasznot értjük alatta, akkor helyes erre vágyni, és ennek érdekében csatázni. 

Akik a cikk elején idézett formában általánosítják azt a konkrét kérdést, hogy helyes volt-e a "hagyományorzok" által leszúrt roma fiú ügyében az utcára menni, a nemleges válaszukat kívánják a rasszizmus elleni harc értelmének megkérdojelezéséig általánosítani. Ha a konkrét kérdésben igazuk lenne, a lényegi kérdésben akkor sem. De a konkrét kérdésben sincs igazuk. Azért nincs, mert itt egy életszeru föltevés áll szemben egy életszerutlen követelménnyel. "Hagyományorzo" katonai gyakorlatozással jelentos részben ideológiailag elkötelezett emberek foglalkoznak. Harcra kész emberek, akiknek a harci készenlétükhöz ellenségképük is van. Ha egy ilyen társaság tagjaként föllépo egyén minden komolyabb, konkrét ok nélkül, józan állapotban átdöf egy kamasz fiút, akin látszik, hogy a mai Magyarországon dívó rasszizmustól leginkább veszélyeztetett kisebbséghez tartozik, akkor életszeru az a föltételezés, hogy az emberölési kísérletnek volt rasszista motívuma. 



Életszerutlen követelmény, hogy a tiltakozó akciók a bírósági eljárások idorendjéhez és jogi követelményeihez igazodjanak. Három okból. 



1. A különbözo buncselekmények, diszkriminatív eljárások rasszista indítékai az esetek jelentos részében nem bizonyíthatók, másik jelentos részében pedig a nyomozószervek és a vádhatóság a bizonyítást meg sem kísérli. Nyilvánvaló esetekben sem. A tiltakozás ezért semmiképp sem kötheto hivatalos eljárás hivatalos eredményéhez - hiszen a hivatalos eljárások eredménytelensége maga is a probléma része. A probléma része a többségi kényelem, mely a valóság jogi bizonyíthatatlanságát a valóság tagadására használja fel. Hogy ne kelljen tenni semmit, és ne változzék semmi.



2. A tiltakozás ereje az esemény kiváltotta érzelmek erejére épül, ezt nem lehet évekig, a jogeros ítélet megszületéséig jegelni. A tiltakozók úgy érzik, azonnal tenni kell valamit, hogy ilyesmi többé ne fordulhasson elo. Ez a meghatározó motiváció nem alkalmazkodhat a hatósági eljárások léptékéhez. 



3. A bírósági eljárások jogi követelményeit az a szempont határozza meg, hogy semmiképp ne büntessen az állam ártatlan embereket. A tiltakozás, a tüntetés azonban nem ítélet, a tiltakozók nem büntetnek. Nem szólítottak föl senkit ezúttal sem önbíráskodásra, nem nevezték meg az elkövetoket. Az ilyen fölszólítás természetesen megengedhetetlen lenne a tiltakozás, a tüntetés idejétol és tárgyától függetlenül is. Egy tiltakozó akció tárgyára és módjára vonatkozó döntés annál jobb lehet, minél gyorsabban és minél több információ birtokában történik. Ez két ellentétes szempont. A ketto kiegyensúlyozása nem mindig sikerül, de ez mindig csak utólag derül ki. Most is. 



A látszat megcsalhatja azokat is, akik abból indultak ki, hogy az áldozat romasága miatt lett áldozat, de azokat is, akik ezt az elköveto romasága alapján kizárják. A látszat néha csal. Néha. A valóság azonban ugyanolyan, és a tisztességes polgárok kötelessége ugyanaz marad.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 23)

> _Originally posted by Kika+May 22 2005, 02:36 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kika @ May 22 2005, 02:36 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja azon kihaltam, valami ilyesmi volt a szoveg:

papa: Igy jar egy roma?
mama: Nem.
papa: Ez nem roma

Errol egy vicc jutott eszembe: Mindenki rendornek szuletik, csak van aki tovabbtanul 
[post=196382]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]


Kika!

Tegnap a Naplóban volt ez a párbeszéd! Azt hittem, hogy lepetézek.


Amikor vitték a szamurájjelöltet a rendőrségre, akkor a 95 kilós Józsika szülei között zajlott le.

_Apa:
---Nézd! Roma menése van?
Rokon:
Nem! Nincs roma menése!
Apa:
Ez nem roma!_


Milyen az a roma menés?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Van gondod ,latom. Majd setalok elotted egy kicsit jo? :blink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 23)

Megismerni a kanászt
Cifra járásáról...  




> _Originally posted by zajec+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(zajec)</div><div class='quotemain'>Csak jelzem szerintem pont a zsidóknak (mert ugye ők a világtörténelem során az egyik legnagyobb igazságtalanságot elszenvedett nép) kellene a legjobban ezen igazságtalanságok ellen tiltakozni hiszen ha valamiért meghaltak a koncentrációs táborokba hurcolt emberek akkor az az(szerintem),hogy ilyen soha többet nem fordulhat elő a világban.
> [/b]_


_Szerintem nem kellene nekik a legjobban tiltakozni. Mindenkinek egyformán kellene.




Originally posted by silverboy2@
*A műsor beszámolt arról is, hogy a 17 éves gyanúsítottnak soha nem volt dolga a rendőrséggel, míg a 15 éves áldozat ellen - a televízió információi szerint - rablás és zsarolás gyanújával nyomoznak a II. kerületben. Az MTI érdeklődésére Borbély Zoltán, a Legfőbb Ügyészség szóvivője nem tudta megerősíteni az RTL Klub információit.*

Kattints a kibontásához...

Valaszeg az volt, hogy túl kevés publicitása volt mostanában a magyarok cigánygyűlöletének, és a srác (biztosan lelkes roma aktivista) felhúzta magát a kardra, hogy végre a világ belássa, mennyire is utálják a cigányokat a Kárpát-medencében... h34r: h34r: h34r: Miért érdekes, hogy az áldozat rablás meg zsarolás miatt ismert volt már a rendőrség előtt? Attól kevésbbé szúrták le?

<!--QuoteBegin-silverboy2_
*"Pontosan azért, hogy ne legyen a későbbiek során probléma, felkértem a rendőrség és a józsefvárosi roma kisebbségi önkormányzat közötti együttműködési megállapodás alapján a testület elnökét, jöjjön velünk, és legyen jelen a férfi elfogásánál. A feladata annyi volt, hogy jelenlétével garanciát adjon a roma kisebbségnek, hogy nem történik törvényi túlkapás" - tette hozzá az ezredes.*[/quote]No itt vana baj. Mikor lesz az, hogy amikor magyar a gyanusított (itt Kanadában fehér férfi), akkor kirendelnek megfigyelőket, hogy biztosan ne történjen valamifajta kisebbségi jogtiprás?


----------



## mioki (2005 Május 24)

Fagyis egyetértek... most kezd megint minden átlódulni a túloldalra... :wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Május 24)

Kicsit offtopic , bocsi. Ma kaptam körmailben:



Szeged, sétálóutca, egy srác szórólapot osztogat, ad is mindenkinek
rendesen. Feka kurvának álcázott kisebbségi "hölgy" is arra jár, neki
nem ad. A cigány nem olyan, hogy amit ingyen adnak abból ne szerezzen, tesz
még egy kört. Nem kap.. A szűk agyában megfordul ám rögtön, hogy:
rasszizmus, kirekesztés, diszkrimináció..és a többi liberalizmus által szájukba
adott érv, amely arra hivatott, hogy kötelezettség nélkül szerezhessenek
jogokat. Mind1. Oda fordul hát a sráchoz és nagy felháborodásában felelősségre is
vonja: " Héé, hát én azé' nem kapok olyat, mer' cigány vagyok? 
Mire a srác lassan, tagoltan: Nem. AZÉRT, MERT EZ EGY ALKALOMRA SZÓLÓ
SZOLÁRIUMJEGY..


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 24)

Mintha nagyon hasonlot hallottam volna viccben vagy egy evvel ezelott. Remelem ez csak annak a reinkarnacioja.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 24)

Elovastam a topic inditoban szereplo tortenetet vegig, illetve a mai napig amit tudni lehet rola.
Haaat ... kiderult, hogy Jozsika nem egy szerencsetlen elesett kisebbsegi aki a rassista gyulolet aldozata,, hiszen tobb alkalommal folyt es folyik eljaras ellene eroszakos buncselekmenyek miatt ....
A szurkalo romanak vallja magat, bar nem jar ciganyosan tehat al roma ... es lakokornyezeteben egy rendes koszonni is tudo gyereknek ismerik ...

Osszefoglalva:

- par ember tuntetett egy kellemesset,
- soakan vasaroltak a bulvar sajto termekeit, sot a kereskedelmi csatornak sem maradtak musor nelkul,
- az egyetemi diplomahoz szukseges nyelvvizsgak teren lovari es beas vezet es azok akik ezt valasztjak nem kell hogy sajat hulyeseguk alcaja moge bujjanak, hanem fennen hangoztathatjak ok csak azert sem rasszistak,
- ....
- ....
- ...
- mi meg egy jot beszelgettunk es megallapithatjuk, hogy itt a dumcsin tenyleg minden ember normalis es rendes  

tehat akkor erre :iszunk :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 24)

Amen :iszunk


----------



## dialuna (2005 Május 24)

Etna! cool Igy van ahogy mondod!


----------



## Kika (2005 Május 30)

A tegnapi megmozdulas, ahogy Tomcat latja:

http://blog.tomcatpolo.hu/index.html?loadp...g/20050529.html

A beszed teljes szovege:
http://blog.tomcatpolo.hu/blog/blog/200505...529_beszed.html


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Május 30)

Bar igazza lennenek Wass Albert szavai, amelyekkel a kandur (Tomcat) zarta a szpicset:

_"Lesz még úgy, hogy megszületik az emberek közt az igazság. Nem annak a hangját fogják meghallani, aki nagyobbat ordít, hanem aki igazabbat szól. És nem az lesz a legokosabb ember, aki a gyűlöletet tudja, hanem aki a szeretetet és a megértést."_


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Május 30)

Követeljük a zéró tolerancia bevezetését minden bűnözővel szemben! Rekesszük ki őket, mielőtt ők rekesztenek ki bennünket! 

Na akkor meg az utazni vagyo rendes Magyaremberek varhatnak a Canadai vizum eltorlesere,1 darabig.


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by Balyusz47_@May 30 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Követeljük a zéró tolerancia bevezetését minden bűnözővel szemben! Rekesszük ki őket, mielőtt ők rekesztenek ki bennünket!
> 
> 
> [post=198938]Quoted post[/post]​*


en bevezetnem a zero toleranciat a politikusokkal es azokkal a mediapatkanyokkal szemben is akiknek semi nem szent es a machiavellista alapon gondolkozna, cselekednek ....

.... de azt hiszem ezt hivjak alomnak


----------



## Tapucika (2005 Május 30)

Forras:Index.....iroja:Bohus Peter.......

A Moszkva tér népe: féltucat hajléktalan, néhány afrikai férfi, és barátaikra várakozó fiatalok gyűrűjében tartották meg vasárnap délután jobboldali szervezetek magyargyűlölet-ellenes tüntetésüket. A nyolcvan főnyi érdeklődő között főként idősebb férfiak. A hőség ellenére többen fekete bakancsban, fekete nadrágban, fekete pólóban, és - nyilván a meleg miatt - leborotvált fejjel álldogáltak. 
"Két hete vérvád hangzott el a magyarság ellen" - kezdte beszédét Molnár Balázs szervező. Megtudhattuk tőle azt is, hogy a rendezvény előtt rendőrök szólították fel a Magyar Televízió kisebbségi műsorának munkatársát, hogy hagyja el a helyszínt. Állítólag a megjelenteket provokálta. 

Az első szónok Molnár Tamás, a Jobbik nevű párt tagja, aki pártja világképét ismertette 1919-ről, az iraki-háborúról és a "mai baloldal válságáról". De legtöbbet az SZDSZ-szel, a "deviáns bástyákat erősítő megszálló párttal" foglalkozott. 

Molnár nem kímélte Gyurcsány Ferencet sem, aki szerinte "illegitim miniszterelnök", és Kunos Pétert, a "priuszos bankárt" sem, aki a felszólaló bejelentése szerint szombaton ráadásul még a sakkszövetség elnöke is lett. Innen gratulálunk neki. 

Az újságokat helyreigazítási és személyiségijogi-perekben elmarasztaló bírói gyakorlat miatt a továbbiakban eltekintünk Molnár beszédének Wekler Ferencre, Geszti Péterre, Magyar Bálintra vonatkozó részeitől. 

Az egykori demokratikus ellenzék tagja azt kérte a cigányvezetőktől, hogy szakadjanak le a pártoktól, és állítsák vissza a vajdarendszert. Molnár úgy látja, hogy "ha a cigányok tisztelik a hazát, nem lesznek konfliktusok". 

Molnár beszéde végén elszégyellte magát, hogy jobboldali politikusok verték az asztalt, hogy itt rasszista bűncselekmény történt. "Nem történt", mondta a 21-es buszon kis híján gyilkosságba torkolló eset másfél héttel ezelőtti fordulatára utalva. 

A rendezvényen felszólalt Polgár Tamás, a két héttel ezelőtti antirasszista tüntetésen megvert bloger is, aki legkevesebb háromszor "tetves cigányokról" beszélt. Azt állította, hogy a leszúrt és "bűnöző" fiú apja pisztolyt tartott egy pap fejéhez, aki a fiát egy "katolikus iskolából" ki akarta rúgni. 

Gyermekeinket nem lehet kiengedni az utcára, mert megtámadják őket, mondta a fiatalember, aki szerint a cigányok jelentős része "élvezi a mocskot, a fertőt, amelyben fetreng". 

Polgár szerint nem vagyunk elég felkészültek, mert még azt sem tudjuk, hogy "a késsel fenyegető cigányt jogosan le lehet ütni, meg lehet ölni". A megoldás, ha minél többen belépnek a polgárőr szervezetbe, javasolta az alkalomhoz méltón fekete bakancsban, fekete nadrágban és pólóban lévő rövidhajú fiatalember. 

Polgár szerint a gyilkossági kísérlettel vádolt Mortimer szülei takaros cigányok, mélyen vallásosak, "nekik nem jár a homlokukra c betű". 

A tüntetésen kiderült, Polgár nem bocsátott meg Tamás Gáspár Miklósnak, és azt ajánlotta neki "hogy húzzon vissza Romániába, ahonnan Ceausescu idején ide ette a fene". Sőt, vonatjegyre pénzgyűjtésbe kezdett hallgatói között, hogy Tamás Gáspár Miklós meg se álljon, és vissza se jöjjön. Mind a nyolcvanan éljeneztek, aztán vége lett a tüntetésnek. 

Mar regen le kellet volna irnom az INDEX-et!...es egyuttal csatlakozom az elottem szolohoz!


----------



## Etna (2005 Május 30)

> _Originally posted by Tapucika_@May 30 2005, 08:15 PM
> *.
> 
> Mar regen le kellet volna irnom az INDEX-et!...es egyuttal csatlakozom az elottem szolohoz!
> [post=198980]Quoted post[/post]​*



köszönöm


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Június 14)

Hat mar megint??


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Június 24)

Temanalvagyunk!.?


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Június 26)

Magyarorszagon zajlik az elet.
Jo-de enyire?


----------



## komiss (2009 Szeptember 6)

Magyarországon nem zajlik semmi. Magyarország nincs, csak egy rabszolgasereg, aki még beszéli a nyelvet. Béke poraira...


----------



## Slaca (2009 Szeptember 6)

Sajnos sok tekintetben igazad van!


----------



## bogo (2009 Október 3)

Komiss!
Nagyon igazad van!


----------



## bogo (2009 Október 3)

Itt majd kb. 8 millió szomorú meggyötört ember él!
A többi kiváltságos meg mér nem tudja, hogy mire költse a pénzét!


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

nen dijazom a rasszizmust.


----------

